# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh Part 7



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love, luck and positive thoughts to you all


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi moonchild, yeh thats right is dr duncan, he told me not to take clomid this cycle and to call when i got period and they would do procedure, i hope i dont have to wait 2 months, just want to get it over so can try naturally before start ivf, even though probably wont happen. They think polyp is on lining of the uterus so may stop implantation. I have been on clomid 14 months now so given up all hope of that working and have been taking homeopathic stuff for 1 month. I have been going to if clinic at eri siince aug 2004. I hope you can make the meeting on the 5th? and that they sort out your cyst soon, yeh i agree the waiting is the worst bit.

rachel thanks for new home

hope everyone else is having a good day,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

So who's all coming to the meet-up?  do we have a list, I need to read-up and get my facts right on everyone    

Really looking forward to meeting everyone

Luv

Yoda xx

How are those 2wwers    

Hiya Mrs W good luck with your tx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi ladies,

if you let me all know whereabouts with the TX you are I will put our progress in a post again ...  

Yoda - how are you today hun? I am still going up and down, my BP is shooting up from time to time and then it's ok if I take a break ... weird thing, you body!!  

When's the meet up planned??

Speak to you all later! 
Kat


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

*Pre TX OP:*
Moira - February
Twiggy - ? 
Jambo (little break)


*Awaiting TX:*
Little Wolf - March AF
Ozzie - April AF

*Down Regging*

*Stimming
*

*EC
Mrs W 6/2/06*

*ET*

*2WW *

*Success!!!*
Camsmum
Jane
Yoda
Clarabel


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Little Wolf

Hope you recover real soon - Is DH is pampering you.  

Camsmum arranged meet up  in John Lewis Cafe (near lingerie?)  Sun 5th Feb  @ 12.30pm -  I can pop in for an hour.  Meeting DH for lunch alittle later. 

Hope you can make it .

How are we going to recognise each other ??  

YodaXX


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi All
Thanks for all your messages of support and advice - it is really weird having read this web page for ages, now getting my own messages feels really good - especially when things are not going v smoothly.

I had a scan today and had one boulder, one pebble and about three grains of sand - so I am not to go back until next Monday in the hope the sand has grown. I am trying to drink more water (and am thinking of moving my desk at work in to the toilet as a result), am trying to think positively, protein for breakfast..mmm? Unfortunately aspirin are a no no for me but fingers crossed the rest is enough!

As for all of you:
Good Luck Twiggy with your operation. 

Jambo and Clarabel on the 2ww - I took the time of work, mainly to recover from the retrieval which really knocked me for six, and found books and dvds filled my days quite happily, as well as lots of tea and cakes with some friends (caffeine and chocolate free obviously - maybe that's where I went wrong?) Plus lots of sleep. I have my fingers crossed for you.

Little Wolf - don't go back to work too soon - you will just end up having to be off again having worn yourself out - it really is not worth it.

If I have missed anybody - sorry my brain is fudge and I am heading to bed.

Mrs W
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls am feeling a wee bit better today, looking forward to the meet, i will def be there but dont know how we will recognise each other i will def recognise little wolf and poss jane? I called the hospital back as was a message last night on machine, let them know when period started and that not taken the clomid this month and they said may be a slot at roodlands if i am happy with that, fine by me just want it over with. So liz nurse said she will speak with dr rodgers and they will be in touch so not sure when it will be, hope it is soon.


clarabel hope you are feeling better honey, hope you get a bfp.

jambo how you feeling, hope you are taking care of yourself.

mrs w hope the grains of sand grow by monday, i am sure they will, hope you can make our meet on 5th feb aswell?

hi yoda will def be at meet will need to try and make a list of who is comming and what look like so can recognise you all. 

camsmum/ jane/ moira/ moonchild hope you are all well.

little wolf my initial ivf appointment is 10th feb and still waiting to here a date for camera/ polyp removal, thanks,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Good Morning Everyone

Nothings stays still for very long on this thread, does it? It was amazing to see where everone is (thank you Little Wolf - you're a star for that) and seeing that each one of us is moving forward on our own journeys. Okay some of us might rather be on different roads, but we all have our own path to take. I imagined my name being in the next category down and thought it looked quite smart there. Will try my best to make it happen.

Clarabel
Don't know about you but I'm taking too much care of myself!! All I do is watch DVDs of the West Wing all day stopping only to put more nutritious grub in my mouth - it's a hard life. I hope you are liiking after yourself too. It sounds like you are also struggling with your other health problems and hope they don't get you too down.

Twiggy
Am glad things are moving forward for you. My friends thought I was bonkers three months ago when I was looking forward to getting my tube removed but it was moving me a step closer to where I wanted to be so was delighted. Hope it goes smoothly for you

and

Ozzie
You've got another treatment date already. It really is something to look forward to. Dr Thong did my op before this time AND changed my drugs. A negative cycle if nothing else helps them to be better informed for the next one. Cold comfort but hopefully this one will be just right.

Yoda, Jane and Camsmum
How are you all? I don't want to treat you all as one person but wanted to ask you - did any of you have an implantation bleed? AND did any of you do a pregnancy test early?

Mrs W
I normally have porridge with berries for my breakfast but just added a wee mini baby bell light in for added protein. All the best

 for you all

Jambo


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jambo

I'll tell you exactly what happened to me with reference to the bleeds.

Woke up day 10 with moderate cramping but no blood, then whilst relaxing I decided I needed a pee at around 10pm.  Noticed the tiniest amount of pink/brown - literally 2 spots.  

Day 11    Morning  no cramping but blood every time I wiped after a pee - still not a huge amount just like spotting. I did panic with this as it was like the begining of a period you know the watery browny red colour.  I had convinced myself it hadnt work so did a test in desperation.  It was negative.  The only good thing I had to hold onto was that it wasnt heavy like usual and no cramping.

Day 12  No blood yehaa! Some cramping. Did another test Clear Blue Digital 2nd pee of the day and positive.   

Everyones different.  I am convinced the 2 spots I was referring to earlier was an implatation bleed and the second bleed the longer more watery one was the second one pulling away - unsuccessful.

Obviously I am delighted with 1 baby but you cant help but   for the other.  I will most definitley go through this again.  

Jambo - Good Luck, keeping my finger scrossed for you and Clarabel,  this was my experience but everyones different. Some people can have no spotting to full bleed its crazy! 

I would test early not less than 12 days I would say though   

Hope this helps

Yodaxx

Keep the feet up  and no sudden moves - I twisted quickly pm  it (hurt) during the 2ww and next day thats when the longer bleed came which I think was the second 1 coming away


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

HI

HOPE EVERBODY IS WELL. I WAS JUST THINKING I KNOW PEOPLE HAVE USED THER NAMES IN THE PAST & WE STARTED TO COLLATE ALL THE NAMES BUT THE 5TH IS APPROACHING & I CANT REMEMBER WHO'S WHO. I KNOW SOME BUT I WOULDN'T THINK PEOPLE WOULD WANT TO BE KNOWN BY THIER NET NAME.

IF ANYBODY WHO WANTS THIER NAME TO BE KNOWN WHATS TO PM ME I WILL DO A LIST (P.S. IF YOU DONT WANT YOUR REAL NAME TO BE DISCLOSED THATS COOL).

OZZIE             -  DONNA
CAMSMUM       -  TRACEY
JANE1604        -  SHARON
MOIRA
TWIGGY          -  KIRSTY
YODA              -  JOE
LITTLE WOLF    -  KAT
CLARABEL        - CLARE/CLARA
JAMBO             - JAYNE
MOONCHILD      -  LORNA
MRS W

HOPE I'VE NOT FORGOT ANYBODY


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi all,

I spent today at a conference in airth castle, near falkirk. They kept feeding us cakes and biscuits which was lovely but I did a two hour stint at work before it (7am until 9am) so I feeling v tired now 

Jambo- I tested on day 10 , day 11 and day 12....although I didn't tell anyone on here intially in case I got my hand slapped. I would recommend NOT doing this at all as I got three negatives and was in floods of tears all the way to th ehospital on the day of the blood test because I 'knew' it hadn't worked! It was a total shock to me when it came back positive   I didn't have any bleeding at all during the 2ww. 

Yoda- I'm so glad you said that about the other embie. dh couldnt understand it when I got a little upset after the scan and only saw one heartbeat. It was silly I suppose as I am obviously thrilled to be pregnant at all but you can't help wondering what went wrong with the other one  I think I felt it a little more because i was getting almost daily scans for ohss after ec and on one of them I was SURE I saw two sac shaped black things in my womb when they were checking my ovaries. 

twiggy- glad you are feeling better sweetie. Hope the appointment is really soon so they can get you ready for having babies asap.

Mrs W- it's nice to have you here, the more the merrier! Hope you will make it to the meet. As for protein, I tried to have an egg every day during stimming...my (pathetic) philosophy was eggs make eggs! it must have worked to an extent because I ended up with 24 eggs from 35 follicles! (I wouldnt recommend getting so many though, it was quite uncomfortable   )

Little wolf- how are you feeling today honey? Has the dizziness gone away yet? Hope you are being good to yourself and taking it easy  

Ozzie- good idea to do the names. Mine is tracey. Hope you are well, glad you got a date already for the next round of treatment, let's hope this is your lucky one!!

Hi to everyone else, clarabel, moonchild, moira, anyone else! 
Hope you all have a lovely burns night and eat lots of haggis!!

camsmum.

P.S I am going to wear a pink coat for the meet. I think we should all post descriptions of ourselves a couple of days before hand. Should I make up name stickers or is that a bit sad??!!! I could bring a small helium balloon in pink as well but might feel a bit of a numpty


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Ozzie

My name is Joanne, I prefer Joe though and yes its the male spelling but I like it this way - I like to be different 

I will probably be wearing my fitted browish jacket with a big wooly black scarf and usual jeans - my hair will be long and messy  browish with highlights 5 '6 ish slim build.  I will probably have a vacant look about me until I meet you   

Take Care and good luck to us all

Yoda xx

Camsmum DH thought he saw 2 in me aswell    I would like to think they would tell us if one had gone wrong!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

HI EVERYONE

I HAVE A HARD TIME TRYING TO THANK WHAT I'M GOING TO WEAR TOMORROW NEVER MIND IN A WEEKS TIME, BUT IT WILL PROBABLY BE BLACK JEANS, BLACK BOOTS & BEIGE SUEDE TYPE JACKET. (UNLESS THE TEMPERATURE RISES DRAMATICALLY) ALTHOUGH IT MAY CHANGE, WILL KEEP YOU POSTED.

TWIGGY - HOW YOU DOING?

CAMSMUM I THINK I WOULD RECOGNISE YOU AGAIN, ALTHOUGH THAT DAY IS STILL A BIT OF A BLUR.

LITTLE WOLF, HOW ARE YOU FEELING?

JAMBO & CLARABEL HOPE YOU ARE TAKING IT EASY.

HI TO EVERYBODY ELSE, YODA,JANE,MOIRA,MRS W,


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

ozzie thanks for doing the list i must write it all down so i remember, i am sure we will all look a little lost until we find each other. My name is kirsty i am about 5ft 6/ 7, slim build, brown hair just above shoulder length probably flicked out, will prob wear jeans and furry beige jacket will let you know if it changes. I think janes real name is sharon and you have forgotten moonchild, although not sure if she is comming along. Thanks again.

Hi to everyone else. Do any of you know any good landscape gardeners? i am supposed to be looking for one now on net! am sitting here with a glass of wine and tin of celebrations (jealous?) although would much rather be in most of your shoes thought i would treat myself to a little indulgence before i start being healthy .

take care,

twiggy xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Ozzie my name is Sharon

Since Im growing out of everything at the moment I have no idea what I'll fit into on the 5th. Probably my one pair of maternity jeans that look like someone has spilt tipex on them (dont ask!)and trainers. I have shoulder length blonde hair & Im 5ft6"

Jane
xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hiya,
Thanks for remembering me twiggy!
you all sound taller than me! I'm going to try and make it on the 5th but depends on my health I'm afraid. M.E. is unpredictable  but would love to meet you all.I've got dark brown hair  sort of shoulder length with flick out, 5'4" and will probably wear a red coat .Beyond that its whatever's ironed!!

Ozzie my name is Lorna and little wolf I was due to start D/R next week but been postponed till feb af at earliest.may need op pre tx.


Hope everyone's feeling ok today. keep on keeping on!!!   

moonchild xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Good morning all

Ozzie My name's Jayne and I'll be wearing my new blue silk top (£2.99 in the GAP sale) and blue jeans. Unfortunately, I'll be in Oloroso for my pal's 40th birthday lunch but will thinking of you all in the East End. 

Thanks Yoda and Camsmum for your experiences. Sometimes, I get too full of myself and think I know everything about IVF having done it four times, but realise there's stuff I don't have a clue about. Thanks for you help and advice.

Mrs W. I hope your little follicles are grow, grow, growing with lovely eggs hidden inside. It's amazing how much they can grow over the weekend. One minute mine seemed tiny, the next they were naming the date.

Clarabel. Hope your feeling a bit better. The days are slowly counting down.

Hi too to Moira, Little Wolf and Jane.

Twiggy, any more news about Roodlands?

Take care and  to you all

Jambo

PS I'm fine, just watching too much telly!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

hope you are all well, i am grabbing a quick break of tea and galaxy before i go mad, my boss is driving me up the wall am so stressed could do without this just now. He is such a skiver and does no work  and i get landed with everything, have loads of deadlines and is no way i am going to make them! i dont get paid enough for this 

ok rant over how is everyone?

moonchild you are welcome hope you can make the meeting and dont feel ill. 

jambo you keep feet up and watch tv wish i was in same shoes, not heard anything about roodlands not sure if they will call me or send letter and havent got a clue when it will be, just want to know, hopefully next week as will have to take a day or 2 off work and that would mean my boss would have to do some wok 

jane looking forward to seeing if i recognise you 

hi to everyone else, better get on with my work,

twiggy xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

oops fell off the front page again


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

have taken a day away from the PC yesterday .... went to work in the morning, had a chat with my boss, didn't feel too good (waves of dizzyness) and left after 5 hours. Yeah yeah, I know .... can hear all the *Told you so!!!!* from you lovely ladies!! 

Doc said that I should have taken it slower (sorry - it's just ME - if I don't hurt after an OP I do housework and get up etc... ) and has signed me off for a week today with an option for another sickness line next Thursday .... However, as I am going to meet you and have the SuperBowl Party on Sunday I am doing my best to be ok for work for next Friday.

I will be wearing a red jacket with black bits and probably a "Wolves" Baseball cap (red).

Think I will go down on the couch again... 

Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Little Wolf  


You take it easy now - you've been through alot   Get yourself nice and ready for the tx  

Take Care All 

Love Yoda xx

Bought some of the sea bands for morning sickness (all day sickness for me though) have an appoint with my gp monday as not able to drink eat very much its really severe sick every morning and ill all day.  Nurse Susan C said if I dont take enough in I may have to go to hospital to get drip fed .  It is unbearable at times and dh and I have been arguing as I am not able to do anything.     Well theres my moan for the day- any tips for morning sickness greatly received - bust my nose this morning from being sick my nose was dripping blood whilst pukking down the pan..   Hey Hoe at least I'm pregnant but this is horrendous  .  Serves me right as I had no side effects from the tx drugs


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Clarabel

Your DH is probably right about the embies pulling the duvet tighter - I thought this sounded so cute.      I hope your dream comes true you've been through enough.  

Cheers for the ginger biscuit thing.  I tried this this morning anD still pukked   I think I am beyond help!   

I guess its a small price to pay for being preggers - I'd do it all again even if I do feel like Iam on the cup and saucers at the fairground PERMENTANTLY

Take Care Yodaxx

PS I tested day 12 2nd pee of the day with one of the digital blue came up +  Dont do it early if you cant handle a neg result it could be too early to detect.  I didnt like the first response said I wasnt preg there iui is higher than Clear Blue Digital.  Which basically means its looking for a higher hcg level


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

yoda how did you bust your nose? poor you but i know what you mean at least you are pregnant and morning sickness is supposed to be a good sign. Keep your chin up honey i am sure you will start to feel better soon. 

Clarabel dont worry to much about the pains, your dh sounds adorable, listen to him. Really hope it all works out for you honey, you deserve it.

jambo hope you are still relaxing.

little wolf take it easy honey i am sure another week off work will do you good, looking forward to seeing you again next sunday.

hi ozzie/ moonchild/ camsmum/ mrs w/ moira/ jane and anyone i have missed hope you are all well. 

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Clarabel
Like you, I've been getting a bit pain on my right ovary (only one left). In my embryo transfer scan photo the ovary still looked covered in large (drained)follicles and I wonder if they are just settling down. Good luck and thanks for the link re testing.

Hope everyone else is feeling well and looking after themselves (especially if they are post/pre op, pregnant, in treatment/looking towards treatment and anything else...you deserve it.

have a great weekend - sober or not depending on where you are in your treatment! Enjoy

Jayne


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Gosh  I think this is a first...

Logging on 24 hours later and there's no posts since I was here last!!

Had a bad night with both abdominal pain and back pain. Have been feeling upset all morning but perked up a bit now. Although I think it's probably not good news. I console myself with the fact my body has never been pregnant before and I don't know what it feels like. It might feel like this...and I might be stupidly misreading the signs. i live in hope 

Hope you are all busy doing nice things.

Jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jambo /Clarabel

Sending positive thoughts your way    

Yodaxx

I am feeling rather   today again - will really need to try and get something from the Dr on Monday feeling sick all day long its getting me down as it doesnt ease at all and will only get worse up till 12 weeks. Mainly worried as not eating/drinking enough cant keep it down .  

Sorry about the moaning    Jane/ Camsmum was your Morning sickness as bad and how far on did it ease off?

Hope you and bumps are well   I would love to start enjoying my preg but its so hard with this day long illness.

Sorry need to go apologies for not doing more personals but the pc brings the sickness on even more. 

Good Luck to everyone else whay ever stage they are at.  

Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh yoda   sorry to hear your still feeling sick. I was never as bad as your or jane , I was only actually sick once but the nausea was almost constant and it was totaaly draining. I know it's difficult but it is a sign that all is going well with the pregnancy. I am still panicking that mine went away at 10 weeks (and still don't have a scan date so will carry on panicking until i see all is ok). Hope it eases a little or that the doctor can help out.  

jambo - don't you dare give up hope yet! You still have five days to go until you test so it might just be 'snuggling in' pains from the embies. jane, yoda and myself all had them and thought it was af coming along but turned out not to be at all. stay positive, hope you get a bfp and have to stay on the non alcoholic cocktails on sunday!!

clarabel- hope you are well. its really difficult when you are surrounded by pregnant people who just don't appreciate it, i feel for you  hopefully you will have your own bump soon and will be able to show the silly girl at work how a 'good' mum behaves! 

little wolf-      get back on that sofa and recover!!! hope you are feeling better honey!

camsmum. xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

jambo/ clarabel i really feel for you 2, the 2ww must be 10 times worse if you have had ivf, i analyse every twinge every cycle. Try not to worry to much as i am sure you are both experience implantation pains  bet you cant wait to test now, whats it 3/4 days to go ? i wish you both all the luck in the world and remember if you need to talk we are here  

yoda sorry you are still feeling so sick honey i had a friend who was the same and she had to go in and get a drip in for a wee while, i am sure hosp will look after you either way and hope they can give you something for it, is nothing worse than feeling sick, well apart from af cramps, take care honey.


camsmum hope you are well honey.

hi to jane/ little wolf/ ozzie/ moonchild/ mrs w and anyone i have missed.

looking forward to meeting you all next weekend.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for your support guys

I'm feeling much more positive today BUT still (over) analysing every twinge!!

Yoda, I hope you feel better soon but that in the meantime your doc can offer some good advice

Clarabel, I am going CRAZY  This is my fourth IVF and I really don't remember driving myself so crazy before. I think perhaps because I put so much more into it this time (losing weight, no alcohol for 3 months, reflexology etc) and I think what more can I do than this? Anyway, you don't have long now and I really hope you get a positive result.

Thanks Camsmum for your (always) wise words. I really am feeling brighter today. 

Take care all you others

Jayne


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Yoda poor you with the sickness. I too was worried about not eating enough then throwing up what I did manage to eat and lost about 1/2 stone. But I spoke to my midwife and she said that the baby would be fine not too worry too much your appetite will come back. I do remember a point where I felt so awful and miserable because I wanted to enjoy my pregnancy. I think somewhere around 9/10 weeks the constant nausea went and although I am still being sick every other day now generally I do feel better and I am really enjoying it now. Like the others mentioned even though eating is the last thing you want to do it is the only thing that helped my nausea so even a biscuit or what ever you can face every couple of hours will help a little bit because an empty stomach makes the nausea worse. Midwife told me the main things to try and eat are cereal, bread, milk, yoghurts, fruit and luckily for me I could manage them. And listen to your body get lots of rest I found naps really helped because feeling sick and completely exhausted is not a good combination.

Jambo and Clarabel are you still sane? Not long till you test now I forget whos first? Clarabel I hope being sick is a good sign, I started to feel sick a couple of days before my test.

Camsmum how are you? Have you tried phoning to ask about your scan? Do you know which hospital you will have yours at?

Well there is no way I could have waited till my scan to tell people. A few people at work have commented on how big my bump is already - there is no hiding it now   I've had to buy more maternity clothes

Was DH's birthday yesterday so took him to Est Est Est in George St for dinner. DH ordered me a Bambini Bellini (non alcoholic) and told the waitress it was for his pregnant wife   Im sure he would have told the whole restuarant if I'd let him!

Finally 1 week tomorrow till my scan, we are so excited.

Well I suppose I should go get dressed!

Jane
xx


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

afternoon all
I am having a quiet w/e to prepare for hopefully some good news at my scan tomorrow - but am not feeling very positive. I feel less bloated and have real lower back ache which I usually only experience when AF is due - is that good? does that mean my follies are growing - i hate all this waiting...

Sorry to moan and be self centred - w/e can be bad because I try to rest and therefore think too much - work keeps you busy - roll on tomorrow!

I do read all your messages and think it can work, it can work

trying to think positively
MrsW


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Mrs W, I hope you are feeling a bit better now. You need to rest and relax, but as you say, this is the time when your mind works overtime. It's really hard and I am thinking of you. Jambo and Clarbel, good luck with the test this week, as always, positive thoughts and everything crossed for you. I am away for work, so won't be back online till the end of the week. 
I definitely won't be able to come to the meeting next Sunday. It is a shame because I would love to meet you all.
Take care everyone.
Love Moira xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

jambo & clarabel not long now. by the way i didn't feel any physical af symptoms with my failed attempt to pain might not be a bad thing at all.

do we know who can all make it next week yet?

quick question, i'm due to see dr thong next monday & wanted to be prepared for him. one thing that confused me during treatment was that they found my choc cyst which had previously been removed & came back & was drained & filled back up is no long choc & more strawberry milkshake (tmi i know) what kind of cyst could it possible be now & is it a good or bad sign? they wouldn't really tell me anything about it at the time. also should there be anything else i'm asking him. caira said to have question ready as he's not always forth coming unless prompted!!

hope everybody else is well

camsmum, jane & yoda take it easy

mrs w , moira , moonchild, twiggy, little wolf (hope i've not missed anybody)


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Well I thought since we are meeting up soon a picture would help - see my 13 week bump left 

Jane
xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

jane/ sharon i dont recognise you is v strange as we must have been at school at the same time, you may not recognise me either. At least i know what a couple of you look like for next sunday now.  

ozzie sorry dont really know that much about cysts. I think we are to see dr thong on 10th feb aswell, will need to think of some questions 

sorry dh is watching the golf and stuff com say sound so dodgy cant stop laughing, if you were blind you could think you were listening to a porno ;  going on about holes, thrust, angles, rotation of hips, bringing up legs to get a better position. Listen to it i have been in stitches since i started    

moira sorry you cant make it next week, we will have to make another meeting soon after it to meet all you ladies who cant make next week.

mrs w good luck for scan tomorrow honey, you are not moaning i am sure they have grown lots, keep us updated 


jambo did you enjoy footie scores yesterday  got an email from hearts today asking if i wanted demolition derby dvd for 15 quid  sorry all you hibbies. Glad you are feeling more positive, when is your test? will be thinking of you.

clarabel thinking of you to honey, when is your test?

hi camsmum, yoda, little wolf, moira, moonchild and anyone i have missed.

cant believe it is nearly monday again am dreading work tomorrow 

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jane 

I like your photo you look very happy your baby bump is so cute .  Nice to "meet you"

hope you and DH enjoyed your meal @ Est Est Est i love it there, its always buzzing with atmosphere and the cheesey pizza starter is to die for!! Yummy! If only I could eat it     

I've got nothing to show off yet in fact i'm loosing weight    See Dr today so hope he can help

Thanks for all you replies.

Clarabel/ Jambo how are you ladies   

Hiya to everyone else   

Sorry for the short posts.   

Take Care and Luv Yodaxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

oh wow jane! are you sure there is not two in there I have no chance of keeping my pregnancy a secret at work much longer if that is what my tummy will look like in two weeks time! Oh how exciting to have an actual bump though! I just feel fat at the moment. I still fit in to some of my work trousers but I gave up with non maternity jeans a long time ago  

I want a bump too!!!!!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Edinburger Buddies

Well that's the weekend over and I hope the thought of another week doesn't fill you with dread 

Jane. It was great to see your photo. Your bump looks fab. I hope yours is the first of many similar photos appearing.

Good luck Mrs W. I hope everything is developing nicely. I'm sure you'll be surprised with yourself.

Ozzie. I think I would ask what are the implications of this cyst on both your fertility and and your IVF chances. Also - in his experience, what is the most productive way forward (choice of treatment). Not much, sorry, but big enough open questions to allow him to discuss the options. He often gives short answers, so start with the big open questions but then ask him to clarify and explain each of his answers/options.

Twiggy. Yes, what a great score wasn't it. Delighted I didn't go. I would have wanted to go crazy but not wanted to "damage" anything so would have sat there feeling stupid!! Mmm a think the DVD therfor may be getting purchased! My test is on Thursday. If I'm honest, after asking folk about home testing (and having such pains on Friday night), I did a test this morning which was negative, but I'm not down as I'm hoping it was just too soon to tell. I think I'll hold off for a bit before doing one again.

Hope everyone else is well and stay in touch

jambo


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi gals,

jambo is def to quick to test dont you get down yet. i would wait until after thursday before you buy the dvd! good luck honey hope it all turns out well you really deserve it. Are you comming to the meet on sunday? will be nice to see you all. I am to scared to put my photo on here!

clarabel your nephew looks adorable! good luck for testing honey.

camsmum i am sure your bump  will show very soon honey.

yoda hope you are feeling better honey, looking forward to meeting on sunday.


hi to everyone else i have to run.

they never answer the phone at eri  

twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya, ladies,

hope you're all doing ok. I am currently taking it very slowly - partly because of the weather (wanted to weed the front garden today - too much fog!!!  ) and partly because I am not 100% yet. 

Have a twinge in tummy when I am sitting upright for too long .. so my PC time has to be broken down into slots... LOL.

Jane - love the pic of you and your bump! Hope to see Camsmum's and Yoda's soon as well... 

Have put up my pic - it's the one DH took of me after the OP at Day surgery ... so I am not looking too good/too happy...  

Clarabel/Jambo - keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies.

Moira - we will have a meet up again soon, I am sure!  Maybe we can even do a monthly feature of it!  

Twiggy, Clarabel, Mrs W, Ozzie, moonchild - Helloo!!! Hope you're all doing fine.


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi All
I am pleased to say I have some follies - none in the left but one very large, two medium and one small in the right. I have to go back on Wednesday to see how they are doing and hopefully will be going for EC at the end of the week.
I was waiting to see how things went before I mentioned maybe meeting up this w/e but it looks like I will be recovering from EC, which has always really affected me, to the extent I had to stay in over night the first time! Hope you all manged to find/recognise each other and have a good time.

Not long now Clarabel and Jambo - I am thinking of you.

MrsW

ps tried adding smileys and just got lots of javascript...?


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

little wolf glad you are taking things easy.

mrs w thats great about ec hope it all goes well, sorry you cant make it on sunday.

hi to everyone else, i have not got long very busy today at work.

does anyone else have paypal? apparently someone has been trying to access my account from a foreign address? hope they dont get in.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning

It's really nice seeing photos of everyone. Hope yous all have a good time on Sunday meeting up. I'll be thinking of you all. Hopefully yous can let the rest of us know what happened. Sorry I can't make it.

Clarabel  I really hope you get a positive result tomoorrow. You've found this cycle really hard and struggled to gat through it. But you have! i hope it's a positive result for you and you don't have to do it again until you want the next one!

Take care

jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls,

clarabel good luck for tomorrow honey hope you get good news you deserve it. Dont know how you can sit through a maths lecture! bet you dont think about maths though, dont think i could phone from anywhere but home. Sending lots of positive vibes and will be thinking of you, let us know how you get on.

jambo sorry you cant make sunday, and will send you positive vibes for thursday, hope you get good news too honey. fingers crossed.

hope everyone else is well, 

twiggy xxx

p.s got eri still dont know when will get camera/ op! said they will be in touch but couldnt tell me when. Just want to get it over with.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Yes Good Luck Girls

heres a wee dance for those bambinos 

                             

Wishing you luck XOXO


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hello everyone  

wow, busy board!

Clarabel good luck tomorrow  i hope your dreams come true. I was no good to anyone on the morning of testing so siting through a maths lecture is just amazing! oh btw, your nephew is adorable and you look sooo happy sitting with him  

Twiggy- how annoying that youhaven't got a date yet, I hope they get it sorted out for you soon. hang in there, hopefully all the waiting will be more than worth it in the end!  

Jambo- How is the 2ww going? It is too too early to test (and you know that!   )   but i can hardly lecture after my little confession. hope the actual day holds better results for you  

Mrs W - great news on the follicles! hope ec goes well for you. Hopefully you will be able to make the next meeting! (oh and as for the java script, that is fine, it shows up as smileys once you've actually posted)

Jane- hi honey , i hope you didn't take offence at my comments about your bump, I meant them in a nice (and slightly envious!) way but reading them back it might not have come across that way. Hope you and bump are well and resting as much as possible! Look forward to seeing you and the bump for real on sunday!

Well, I rang the hospital yesterday and was told my scan was the 13th. I asked whether they could move it forward to before my midwives appointment but they said they were fully booked until then. Sooooo I rang my midwife andleft a message on the machine. Well, by the time I got home from work that afternoon there was aletter through my door from the midwife , who must have hand delivered it, saying my scan has been moved forward to the 2nd Feb!!! That is THIS THURSDAY!!!!! Yippee. I rang them to thank them for the super quick service  
So now I am starting to get equally paranoid and excited about the scan. I am very paranoid about the fact I don't seem to have a growing bump at all   

OK enough about me, hi to yoda , moira, ozzie, little wolf and anyone else I've missed, hope you are all happy and well  

camsmum


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Camsmum I didnt take offence. A few people have asked me if there is two. Well I'll guess I'll find out on Monday but Dr Raja really did have a good search and he could only find one at my last scan. Oh well I am quite proud of it anyway after all this time it is nice to have a bump   even if at this rate I will end up the size of a house. and strangely I lost 1/2 stone and even though I have definately expanded I havent put any back on yet. Im glad you finally got your scan date I am jealous they wouldnt budge on my date so I have to wait till Monday when i will be 14wks + 3 days. But everyone tells me I'll get a better picture then but I really am climbing the walls with mixture of worry and excitment now. You have to bring your pictures on Sunday.

Clarabel I dont think I could sit in a maths lecture but then it might take your mind off it. I took the day off work and had to wait till DH got in before phoning which wasnt till 3pm I tell you I was pacing the lounge checking at the window for sign of his car every 10 minutes. Anyway Im rambling I wish you the best of luck, I hope your dreams come true       

Jambo hope you are holding it together, when do you test?

Mrs W fab news on the follies. Good luck for EC.

Yoda how are you coping with the sickness? Did I miss your post what did the doc say?

Twiggy hope you get a call about your op soon.

Moira, ozzie, little wolf hope you are doing ok

Jane
xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

clarabel got everything crossed for you today, goodluck    

jambo i know it will be a long 24 hours but good luck for tomorrow. hope you get the right result     again !!!     

mrs w good luck hope those follies keep growing.

yoda hope you are feeling better.

hi to everybody else, camsmum, little wolf, jane, twiggy, moonchild, moira (hope i've not missed anyone)


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
I feel like I'm gatecrashing a party here - you obviously know each other really well. Sorry if I'm butting in.

Firstly, good luck to Clarabel - I know how horrible that wait is and I hope you have happy news at the end of it. I was in the clinic this morning for a Clomid cycle scan and I'm wondering now if I saw you in there waiting for your test.

I'm new to FF but not to IVF, sadly. Did a failed cycle last summer at EFREC after several years of trying and 3 very early mcs   (long story!). Have since been diagnosed with PCOS/Insulin Resistance on top of being heterozygous for Factor V Leiden (clotting issue) and am back to Clomid again with Metformin this time. Waiting to hear if we might get an NHS IVF go in before I hit 38 (am 37 next week) before deciding whether to start trying to scrape together the money for another self-funded go, either at EFREC or elsewhere. I've been on a few boards (I even moderate one) but I've never met any folk from my own clinic before so it's really good to see you all here!

Does anyone know anything about the NHS list state at EFREC at the moment? I was put on exactly a year ago and was told then that I'd have to wait 3 years - which would have put me over the age limit anyway. That's why we blew our savings on a self-fund cycle. However, I've heard through a friend of a friend that there seems to be some movement. Allegedly, someone she knows who went on the list just a bit before I did is just about to start her treatment.

I'm afraid I've not got the hang of the format on here yet (or the abreviations, which are even more complicated than I'm used to  ), never mind the clever bit at the bottom that has the wee history in it!
Cheers,
Silver


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi all,
Just a real quick note from me as I'm at work and shouldn't really bo online!  


Clarabel- Ohh how exciting! I'm sending millions pf positive thoughts your way. when does your maths lecture finish so you can ring?

Silver- WELCOME   don't worry about feeling like a stranger just jump right in, you'll soon catch up with what is happening  Actually we are meeting up this Sunday for the first time, you're very welcome to come along if you like. Sunday 12:30pm at the cafe next to the lingerie section in John lewis. 
Sorry to hear your ivf failed. I'm not sure about he waiting list for nhs maybe one of the other ladies can help you out with that one? 
Look forward to getting to know you  

hi to everyone else, will post more tonight

camsmum


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

omg, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now get yourself home and put your feet up!!!! 

So happy for you!!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Clarabel
Congratulations   
You have found this cycle hard and I'm lad it's over for you

There have been so many positive results on this thread since I started posting. I hope all your good luck is rubbing off on me. As it's my fourth go, I really can't believe I'll get a positive result. I've also been getting intermittent pain so am concerned it'll be negative HOWEVER I'm holding on to the really sore pain on Friday night which has gone so am hoping that was something positive happening.

Well tomorrow I'll be put out of my misery. I'll let yous know how I get on as soon as I know. Thanks for your positive thoughts

Jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Clarabel 

I feel another dance coming on.  I knew it!!!

                

Go the Jambo next  

I didnt get any symptoms with the tx either but boy do I have morning sickness like you would never imagine  Fingers crossed this doesnt effect you - Well Done you lucky lady 

Jane

I went to the Dr - he wasnt very helpful really just said that there was a lot of controversy (spelling) with taking anti sickness tablets and being pregnant.  I'm  hoping it eases real soon, its really draining and I am loosing weight not being able to hold my drinks food very well   hence the reason I've been more antisocial than normal on here.  I apologise for this.  How are you doing??

Hello to everyone else    looking forward to Sunday. Was gonna call off due to sickness most of the day but if I need to go, I need to go hope there are some loos near by I'm sure you guys will understand.   

Luv YodaXX

I'm so chuffed for you Clarabel 

Hi Silver - how ya doin 

Camsmum - You've hit the 12w mark - way to go girl  too scared to take down the card you sent with the needles - I'm sure it brought us luck - still sitting on my kitchen window ledge   god i'm sooo superstitious


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

        

Well done Clarabel          I am really pleased for you honey you deserve it

Jambo hoping that Edinburghs recent string of good luck with FF rubs off on you. Goodluck for tomorrow.

Yoda my midwife wasnt very helpful either she said even if you throw up after you eat you will get some nutrients from it so try to keep eating and that the mum suffers not the baby it will get everything it needs. I definately need to be near the loos too.

Silver welcome. I dont know about nhs list, like you we didnt wait and went self funded. Hope you can make it on  Sunday, the more the merrier.

Jane
xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

on my way to the gym so just want to say a big congratulations to clarabel       

&good luck & everything still crossed for you jambo               

speak to everybody soon

ozzie


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Huge   to Clarabel! Don't feel guilty about making it first time - it's what we all dream of and if one less person has to go through the disappointment of a BFN after IVF then that can only be a good thing!

Thanks for the welcomes! I'd love to come along on Sunday, but my 5 year-old nephew is up for the weekend for my birthday (37 on Monday!!) and we're having a birthday lunch with my folks. I'm really sorry to miss the gathering - I only actually know one other IVFer in real life and she lives a fair distance away so it would be lovely to be able to chat to you lot. Hopefully there will be more gatherings? I hope you all have a great time.

Cheers,
Silver x


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Congratulations Clarabel! Fantastic news. Time to put your feet up and enjoy the experience.javascript:void(0);
Grin
Good Luck Jambo for tomorrow!javascript:void(0);
Good Luck

I am now on for EC on Monday - follies not quite ready for collecting yet - so I will see how I feel on Sunday and maybe see you guys.

Mrs W


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

typical - I still only get javascript!
Mrs W


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

just on to quickly check clarabels result, great news am so chuffed.

jambo good luck for today

have to run 

twiggy xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hi everyone,

Clarabel- how bloody fantastic!!!!!!      Great news.Given me a bit more hope.

Jambo- I'm really feeling for you today- fingers crossed!

Good luck to everyone who's started their injections- wish I'd been able to start this month too. Maybe next month huh?

Hi to everyone else! Hope all your pre or ivf stuff is going well. 
Ozzie, how did you get on with your cyst/dr thong? 
Mrs W fingers crossed for a good EC on mon, good luck!
Welcome silver- sorry not read all this weeks threads, promise will catch up!

sorry not been posting much- feeling pretty down about IF. Have been thinking about you all though.   

LOL moonchild xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

I wanted to post a cheery hello to everyone as I know you have all been thinking about me and sending positive thoughts my way. Unfortunately, I got a negative result today. I think it was particularly hard as I'd lost 2 1/2 stone, been eating like a monk, drinking like a nun (none for three months), my parents had paid for it and then lastly, I hadn't had any bleeding. However, a negative it is. I totally feel like Dr Thong will start to refuse to treat me as I'm bringing the unit's stats down!! 

Anyway, I'm now on my fourth glass of champagne and there's plenty more where that came from (hic) . Of course we're disappointed, but it's not the end of the line. We had a good response, so going again as soon as we can.

Thanks for all your kind messages and thoughts.

I know you'll excuse my selfish message today

jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi only have a couple of minutes work has been manic today just wanted to see how jambo got on.

jambo so sorry honey had everything crossed for you, dont know what to say. Hope you get to go again soon and get your bfp next time, sorry again honey. 

hope everyone else is well, looking forward to sunday,

twiggy xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Jambo- I'm so sorry you got a negative    Hope you keep up with the positive attitude and all turns out well for you next time .


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Jambo!!! so sorry about your negative!!!!       Are you getting back onto a tx? Or do you stop? .... Think that's the hardest thing, to decide when to stop ....  Have a glass on me ....  

Clarabel - sooooo chuffed for you!      

I am currently going through a 3 day migraine (never had that before!!!) but feel better - signed off tomorrow again and will be back at work Tuesday (Monday's my part time day). Not sure if I will make it on Sunday but have best intentions .... Where's the cafe in Lewis' ? Never been there!!  

It's already February ... geeesh, time is running .... I have to call EFREC with my March AF (around 22nd) .... As far as I see it I may have a problem with visiting my mum for her birthday .. unless they tell me to start injecting with first day of April AF which would mean it's possible for us to fly to Germany .... 

 for all of us.

Kat


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi all,
Well we went for our scan today. I can't tell you how scared I was! 
Luckily everything is fine, I have a lovely little baby and a placenta that is apparently an excellent trampoline going by the activities going on in there!   
My dates are still the same- 16th August- she said she would hav emoved it a few days earlier going by the size but I think she was more keen to go with the conception date after I told her it was an IVF baby. 

Oh my god I really have a baby!!!!

Sorry for the me post- I promise to be less selfish tomorrow!

Camsmum


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Camsmum,

soooo glad you had your scan ok!!! 

 Think having the scan really makes it real... doesn't it


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Camsmum
you be as selfish as you want...when i looked at your picture i had a genuine smile on my face. I'm glad it's going well for you.

Jayne


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear about the BFN Jambo . You sound like one tough cookie and you really deserve to have your dream come true - as a friend of mine always says "quitters never win and winners never quit".
You _certainly_ deserve the drink!
Cheers,
Silver


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jambo    

I was sorry to read of your result.  I really admire your strength you have real courage - 

I'm glad you are going to keep going.   Never give up - you have real determination  

Take time out and please do have a drink for us 

Love

Joannexx


Camsmum your picture is fantastic - that cant be the head already is it??


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Jambo I am so sorry to hear your news. I spent the day thinking about you. 

MrsW


oh and hello Silver6 - forgot to say that the other day!


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

jambo I'm so sorry to hear its negative. Hope you're plastered by the time you read this! You deserve to let your hair down. i logged on just to see if there was news from you. As you say though, you had a good response and hopefully can try again. You did your best and thats all that counts.

feel really bad for being so self centred in some of my posts thats why I've not posted too much-hope you all understand- tough patch.

love the baby camsmum- great scan piccie. Hope you'ne not getting woken up too much with tumble turns in your tummy!


Life's a journey huh? Reading some of the posts on this site makes you realise...

sending you all love and happy thoughts!

moonchild xxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

moonchild, 

you can't be self centred in the real world so this is the ideal place to come be self centred & get loads of support without people trying to patronise you.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey ladies only have a minute again!

jambo i admire you for being so brave honey, we are here if you ever need to talk. 

camsmum the scan pic is lovely really glad you have been reassured, you will be due about same time as my brothers girlfriend so she must be getting a scan soon as well. Keep us up to date with how its going.

hi to everyone else i have to run, was just thinking i hope none of you work at the same place as me after me moaning about my boss 

see you sunday,

twiggy xxx


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Jambo, I am so sorry to hear about your result. I am thinking of you. take care of yourself and your DH.
Lots of love
Moira x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning!

Just a quick hello to everyone. I've been tidying the house this morning and I'm off to get my hair cut. My sister's coming round tonight to do my roots and have a couple of glasses of fizz.

Have a good weekend everyone

jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Awhhe   

Jambo    

  Have a nice girlie night in -  sounds good - Can I come     

Go the Jambo  Have a lovely time  

YodaXX


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

oh no we dropped off the front page again  

Jambo- I hope you have a lovely time at oloroso tommorrow. Hope you are ok honey.

moonchild- the rough patches are the reason we are here, sweetie. don't worry, nobody thinks worse of you, we all know what its like on tis hourney and weare here to support you  

little wolf- hope your migraine has gone and you are feeling better. the cafe is near the lingerie section so just go to that bit and then follow your nose   or ask someone who works there. I am terrible at giving directions!


Hi yoda- how are you feeling? still queasy? I do hope you can make it tomorrow I'm looking forward to meeting you!

Jane- well, the bump has appeared!!!! i went to debenhams yesterday to quickly get a new top for going out last night and everything made me look pregnant!!! not quite sure how it happens so quickly but it is definately there now   

we are going to mamas and papas today to look at nursery furniture. how exciting! then to b&q to buy storage boxes for all the junk I seem to be keeping in the study!

So, who is going to make it tommorow? I don't want  to turn up and be the only one


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Morning girls! 

I'm sorry I won't make it tomorrow- a friends been rushed to hospital in Glasgow and her family is all on holiday so going over to visit. Bad timing. Was looking forward to putting faces to names.
Maybe next time?

Have a great blether and a nice cake on me!

hope you're all ok,

moonchild xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Sorry not been in for a few days.

Jambo a am really sorry about your news. You sound really positive and I'm glad your enjoying the champers and your sister is pampering you. Have you any embies in the freezer? Take some time out to have some fun with your DH. I know you will get your dream one day.  

Camsmum your pic is fab!  I'm glad you got some reassurance that everything is ok. Me I'm climbing the walls & counting the minutes till my scan on Monday. Welcome to your bump   My (.)(.) have exploded this week   I got measured last week and I was 38B and Im now 40D but im convinced they've even grown since then  

I will be there tomorrow. How will we recognise everyone? Will we meet inside the cafe or hover in the lingerie section? I will wear Jeans with a bright pink t-shirt and black cardigan. After dieting for the last 2 years I'm looking forward to some more guilt free cake 

Im a bit clueless to where the cafe is too its years since I've been in John Lewis.

Well I'll stop chatting or there will be nothing to talk about tomorrow!

Jane aka Sharon
xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

i'll be there tomorrow black jeans & t-shirt with pink zip sweat top idea.

looks like black & pink could be a theme here    

hope there are no innocent pregnant women sitting minding their own business or i might start talking them


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi
Hope you have a good time tomorrow. I am feeling a bit ropey (spelling?) just now so am resting as much as poss pre EC on Monday. I think all the drugs I have caught up with me - I worked out I think I have had enough Gonal F for two peoples complete cycles! Also not really looking forward to the EC experience again - I remember too much from the last time ie the whole procedure!
Have some chocolate cake for me!

Mrs W


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

Mrs W hope everthing goes well at EC on Monday. Hope you get a nice sleep during proceedure this time. I felt quite rough before my EC too.

Just realised that meeting a whole bunch of people I've never met before is totally out of character for me so you'll have to forgive me if Im quite shy.

Ok so the list for tomorrow so far is

Me
Ozzie
Camsmum
Little Wolf
Yoda?
Twiggy?

Jane
xx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi jane- 
its out of character for me too but i guess we will have to get used to it for the days of mother and baby mornings we are going to all be going to soon! It's goodpractice for us all!


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello

Yes -i'll be there tomorrow .

Looking forward to meeting you all at last.

Yodaxx  aka  Joe


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi, I've changed my mind about wearing my pink coat tomorrow (how girly and fickle am I??)
I will be wearing a 3/4 length black coat and jeans but to help
you spot me, I will wear my black and white pokla dot neck tie scarf type thingy. I have medium lentgh brown hair and am 5 foot 2. If it helps i can pick up a pink bra and parade around the lingerie section with it for a while?  


camsmum (Tracey)


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Camsmum

I meant to say your baby looks so comfy in there, it really looks like it has its hands behind its head like its relaxing   

Jane
xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

jane1604 said:


> Will we meet inside the cafe or hover in the lingerie section?


    ... Sorry, that gave me a Father Ted backflash!! 

I will be wearing a red & black jacket and probably a red/black baseball cap as well... 

Looking forward to meeting you all .... Hope Twiggy/Kirsty will be turning up as well... at least we met already! 

Moonchild - you're such a good person to visit your friend in hospital - hope it's nothing serious.

Mrs W - you take your time out, hun - keep my fingers crossed for you for Monday!!

Hugs to you all!!

Kat


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Great to meet you all, ladies ....

Kirsty, Donna, Joe, Jane and Tracey - really nice to put faces to names now ....  


And....


I am SOOOOO SORRY FOR BEING SUCH A CHATTERBOX ....


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

yes, it was good to meet everybody.

sorry i was i bit of a chatter box to, i dont have a happy medium when meeting people for the first time, i'm either really quiet or can stop chatting (& usually a load of nonsense).   

hope everybody wants to meet up again & nobody was put off


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi all,
it was great meeting you all and ozzie it was fab to see you again!

I now feel really pants, the cold has come on quickly so I am really really sorry if any of you get a cold in the next couple of days as it's probably going to be my fault ! 


oh and I'm sorry if I kept talking about peeing, i'm not normally so obsessed with it, honest!


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

camsmum

i nearly called off today because i was feeling a bit ropie, (sore throat, runny nose) & i didn't want you pg girls to get it but it wore off as the morning went on. looks like its doing the rounds.

jambo hope you had a great time today.

hope everbody can meet up next time.

i'm away to write my list of questions for dr thong for tomorrow.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi guys

It sounds like you were all sitting there awkward with nothing to say to each other then... 

Sounds good.

I had a lovely lunch in Oloroso with my friend and then to top it all off, Scotland beat France at the Rugby. Yippee!!

Ozzie
What about the Hibs and Hearts...so far the only two teams actually through! My goodness, you really put Rangers in their place. "we're gonna win the cup...we're gonna win the cup..." 

Take care and thanks for all your kind messages. I've been off the booze for three months...but yesterday we had a great "cup" day and drank 18 bacardi and diet cokes - oh dear!!!

Take care

Jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi everyone

It was nice to meet you all yesterday.  It'll be nice to meet the others too.  

Jambo glad you enjoyed Olorosso, I was supposed to be going Saturday night but had to call off due to the sickness.  Hoping to dine there soon though sounds lovely.  I do hope I'll be ok to go out on Valentines night  .

Scotland were fab beating France.  

Take Care All

Good Luck to those of you with appointments etc.

YodaXX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls only got a couple of minutes,

it was really nice meeting you all, i was nervous about meeting up but was nice to put faces to names and have a chat.

Camsmum, hope your cold is better and baby has stopped bouncing about as much 

yoda hope you had a nice lunch and didnt feel to sick?

jane good luck for scan today honey, we want to see pics appearing.

ozzie hope your dh survived his parents, dont worry about talking to much it is alot better than saying nothing. Let us know how your appointment with dr thong goes.

little wolf you to its nice to chat, hope you get started soon honey and everything works out.

it will be good to meet all you other ladies next time.

jambo 18 bacardies i would be dead am such a lightweight nowadays.

good luck for all appointments today. have to run.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hiya 

Only me popping in to find out if Jane has her lovely baby photo yet was it today?  ....  How did you get on? and Ozzie was Dr Thong more chatty today    

  

How exciting   cant wait to see yet another cute piccie

Hope everyone else got/gets on well this week.  Camsmum the dreaded cold      it clears up for you soon 

Take Care All FF  

Yodaxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi there, I was just popping in to see if there was any word from Jane on the scan. Hope it went well honey! We want to see the photos!!!

Ozzie- how did your meeting go? Did you write a list of questions for dr thong? did he have any answers for you about what might have happened?

jambo- glad you had a good time, 18 bacardis I can't imagine what sort of state i'd be in if I drank that much normally let alone after acouple of months abstinence. How are you feeling today? Bit of a sore head?

hi Yoda- You are indeed as glam as your description! Hope you get to try oloroso soon, it is one of my favourite places for cocktails and snacks. i have eaten there but i'm afraid I was a little tipsy by the time te meal started so can't comment on how good te food was with any authority   I don't think I embarassed myself though! Was it you who said your dh was a golf instructor?


Hi to everyone else! I am finding that tea and toast makes the cold feel better....no wonder I am no longer fitting into my clothes!


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

It sounds like the meet-up was a success! I thought about it as I had my birthday lunch with my nephew (and him insisting on blowing out the candles! ). If you're doing it again, I'd love to come along.

I was back at EFREC this morning having another Clomid scan (keeping me busy while I wait for news of the IVF waiting list!). Unbelievably, it's cancelled cos I've got too many eggs! I've got 3 follicles looking ready to go, so I can't trigger because of the risks of multiple pg!!! The irony! I reminded them I've been here before and even with 13 embies I didn't get a whiff of a pg or any embies to freeze, so I thought triplets from a Clomid cycle was pretty unlikely  . We can take our chances and bd and hope for natural ov, but they just won't let me trigger. Hmmph! 

They want to leave me alone for the next cycle, then scan me on a natural cycle for ov. I think after 3 mcs and 13 embies we've established that there's eggs and there's sperm and when they meet there's fertilisation, but since it's been 14 months since the last +ive peestick (and that was a one day wonder) and 2 years since the last pg that showed up on a blood test I reckon there's something else amiss! I've only had an HSG, and that was a wee bit uncertain - they weren't 100% sure about the left side. Has everyone else had a lap to check their insides?

Back to EFREC on Friday morning to have a progesterone test to see if any eggies get out - DH and I reckon we should own a car parking slot with the amount we've paid for parking over the last couple of years! Looking forward to hearing good things from Jane and Ozzie - interesting to hear that someone else finds Dr T not very chatty  .

Cheers,
Silver


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Silver

I think Little Wolf and maybe Ozzie and Clarabel have had the lap.  I had the dye test to check my tubes wasn't too bad.  I really hope your dream comes true very soon.  

Camsmum - I was laughing about you asking if my DH was a Golf Instructor (He is rubbish at golf and could do with some lessons though) - no I think it may be Twiggy's DH correct me if i'm wrong Twiggy    My DH and I work together within internet retail selling car & van racks etc. I used to work in Business Lending but the pressure was too much and too little pay also the IF was effecting my work, then worked in Credit Control got bored with this   so now happily work till 1pm Mon - Fri stress-free well I say stress-free I have 2 teenage boys to look after (DH previous marriage) they live with us and keep me out of mischief 
Keep eating that toast and drinking the tea!!    

Let us know how you got on today girls  

Jambo - you must have been drinking for all of us  hope you had fun.

Yodaxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

silver6 i didn't have a lap i had a full open up op (tmi) so i cant be of any help. they obviously seen more when they opened me up than they would in a lap i presume.

jane how did the scan go? mrs w did you get your ec? if so how did it go?

well the nurses were right dr thong doesn't say much unless probed. i asked load of questions & got full answers. so much so that my next tx has been put back at least a month. back on zoladex (agghhhh) for 3 months. back down tomorrow for a scan to see how things are looking.

i asked about protein supplements but he said if we didn't smoke, drink & drank caffeine free products there was no need!! & he completely ignore the aspirin part. hopefully i will be able to ask a nurse tomorrow but i think it might be him doing the scan. he said the blood flow to my ovaries was restricted due to my operation, surely thats a Good reason to take aspirin the thin the blood then!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls,

yoda you are right well done, yes it is my dh that is the golf pro, let me know if you know anyone wanting lessons I will get you a good deal  hows the sickness? hope you feel better. Wish i could finish work at 1 everyday. 

silver you are welcome to come to next meet. I had dye test as well, was ok. Am getting the camera in when they are going to remove polyp i think, although still not got a date. I was also told not to try after 3 follies with clomid cycle but we tried anyway, obviously never worked but is worth a go, good luck. p.s when r u getting ivf?

camsmum hope you are feeling better, it is my dh thats golf instructor.

jane hope the scan went well, looking forward to seeing pics.

ozzie i will def need to think of questions to get him talking on friday. Why are they putting your cycle back? what does the medication they gave you do? i think the asprin def made me get more follies when i took it with the clomid but they said it can stop you ovulating? i would ask a nurse. good luck honey.

jambo/ little wolf/ moonchild/ moira/ clarabel how you doin?

mrs w how did you get on with egg collection today? was thinking of you.

ok better go am watching independence day, mmmm will smith  

twiggy xxx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Been busy visiting family showing off pictures. They have changed my date to 6th August. I have been quite worried about it over the last week or so. With DH's health Im not used to things going well for us and a few nights ago got myself into a bit of a state (I blame the hormones) DH couldnt convince me that my expanding tummy and being sick was all good signs that everything is ok. So now I know - there is a baby in there  

Camsmum hope your cold clears up soon. I had a cold before xmas and unfortunatley they dont let you take anything for it. Did you get your trousers fixed?

Yoda finishing at 1pm sounds nice. I finished work at 12.30 today which I could quite get used to   oh yeah I have to remind myself only 5 months left of working full time then I will be 1/2 days   Hows the sickness?

Was lovely meeting everyone yesterday. Went to Waterstones afterwards and bought DH 'Blokes Guide to Pregnancy' which he is quite chuffed with since everyone has been giving me books and they hardly mention anything about the dad. Oh and I managed to get myself lost in the greenside car park and couldnt find the exit    

My gran gave me a little knitted cardigan tonight, my first item for the baby. Quite special because my gran stopped knitting about 5 years ago due to her ostioperosis (spelling?) she has terrible back pain and she is going blind. She is quite chuffed with herself and its nice that she got in there first.

Hi to everyone else, Twiggy, Ozzie, Little Wolf, Moira, Moonchild, Silver, Clarabel.

Must get myself off to bed.

Jane
xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey girls!
good weekend? Sounds like you had fun  at John lewis despite some of you lucky duckies having to rush to the loo!
Was glad i visited my friend though i was sad to miss meeting you all- she developed scepticeamia and a severe kidney infection( peeing blood) and was very ill very quickly- motto of the story- have a pee after sex and don't ignore pelvic pain- though how many of us don't have odd wee pains at odd times?! She's been having CT scans to check for permanent organ damage but think she's ok now. 

Phew-its hard to keep up with where every one's at in  tx pre tx if you've not logged in for a few days!!! Sorry if I've missed anyone...

jane - so cute- wee cardigans- I said the other day that if by any miracle i get pregnant I might knit something- very dodgy as only ever knitted a willy warmer( don't ask!).

camsmum/yoda, hope colds better and sickness bearable.

mrs w- any news?

jambo-way to go you deserve to let your hair down. was jumping up and down when i saw the rugby result.

silver- I had 3 hsg's- 2 of which showed one tube blocked. Also had a lap 5 yrs ago to look for endo but came back negative. Would say though- make sure you get them to check everything out while they're rummaging about in there- I didn't find out they had spotted my tube problem during the lap as they were only looking for endo- only found out when fertility clinic read notes out to me 4 yrs later! Also they didn't do the dye test while they were at it- you'd think they'd check everything while they're at it in a woman of then 30 without kids....

ozzie-Sods law you get 3 follies and can't trigger( hope i've put right problem to name)- what a shame. its all the waiting about that gets you. glad Dr T is more forthcoming if you ask him specifically- must remember that...


twiggy- whats your appointment about again on frid with Dr T?

hi to little wolf, moira, clarabel ansd anyone I;ve missed- very tired!!!

moonchildxxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

Hiall,
I am just popping in quickly before my 10am meeting (yuk) to say ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! Jane what a gorgeous scan picture!!!! You must be so pleased! 

Ok,will pop back later.
Take care everyone 

camsmum


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everbody

back down for a scan today looks like i'll be busy between now & next tx, should make time go quicker, will explain later got to get back to work.

moonchlld, i thonk it was twiggy & silver that had the 3 follies scenario.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hello,

cant speak long,

jane you pic is lovely, see told you everything would be fine. Thats a really nice prezzie from your gran. Have they brought your date forward?

ozzie do you have to go for lots of scans from now to tx?

camsmum i know how you feel i have meeting 1.30-4, yuk yuk, hope it doesnt drag to much

moonchild glad your friend is a bit better, we will def all have to meet again soon. My appointment on Friday is the initial consultation for private ivf.

hi yoda/ moira/ little wolf.

mrs w any news on how eggies are doing?

have to run sorry if i missed anyone

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi guys

Jane, your picture is fab - but I have to say, I liked the one of you with your bump 

I'm struggling today. My friend got a positive today on her first attempt. I am really happy for her but am just beginning to think - am I being stupid keeping going with this. Maybe it's never going to work and I'm just not facing the truth. I also know we have had good responses so there's still a bit of me that believes...

I just wish I didn't have to be here at work then go home to do me essay. I'm sure there is something better to distract myself than work and essays!!!

Still I have to keep working or we'll have no roof over our heads never mind not being able to afford out next go. Better get to it then!

Hope you are all well.

Jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jane

Your scan picture is brilliant!!    I bet you had a wee tear in your eye    Your Gran sounds so sweet. 

Camsmum/ Twiggy hope the meetings aren't to long and boring - its not as bad if your not actually doing the talking - oh I remember the days.....   Camsmum have you told your work yet..? They'll be so chuffed for you and will spoil you with cakes and chocolate.. 

Ozzie - sorry your tx has been put back slightly.  Aspirin yes as you say -  i would also  have thought it would help in your situation, the Dr's Nurses are quite non-committal with ref to this, I can see why though as there is no clear evidence.  Many people on FF think its a wonder drug!!  I cant say one way or another as I was lucky first time.  Put it this way, if I decide to do the tx again I would use it.  Good luck for tomorrow  

Twiggy - Hope Friday goes well.    I liked your furry coat you were wearing on Sunday I tried on a similar Black one from John Lewis at Xmas time wish I had bought it now  

Little Wolf how are you doing hun?? what a cheery lady you are for all you've been through - I take my hat off to you.    I guess you just cant wait to get started now.  

Silver - I know the parking is so expensive !!! DH and I were usually in ages too!!! At St. Johns it is  £1 for however long, which seems much more reasonable.  So thats how they are paying for the building.      


Apologies if I've missed anyone need to go - yip still pukking away, sorry tmi my record is 3 times in 1 day but going by today that could be 4!!

DH and i went to Brown's on Sunday - I feel so sorry for him as i'm just complaining about all my food just now.  I love food - but nothing seems to be hitting the spot at the moment.  Cant wait to get stuck into a nice Lasagne with lots of garlic bread ione of these days  I miss my FOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDD. I keep trying to convince myself it will all be worth it in the end.  Please Please..  

Take Care Yoda xx


Clarabel - How are you not heard from you in a while & Mrs W ??

Moonchild    Jambo   Hang in there - your luck will come too


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Gosh - I haven't logged on for a couple of days and you are all very chatty!
Well I am pleased to report all went well yesterday. Out of my 4 follies they got 2 eggs - they never really expected more than possibly 3 because 1 follie was over mature and 1 under mature. The good news is that both have fertilised and should be going back in tomorrow.
I should apologise to the lady in the neighbouring cubicle to me. Because the anaesthetist was late arriving they thought they had better start In case I ovulated naturally (which I had never thought about) and Kiera (spelling? the nice Irish nurse) had two attempts at getting my cannula in my arm, then Dr Raja had two attempts...no joy plus i nearly passed out with the pain! Thankfully they then wheeled me into theatre and the anaesthetist had arrived and took over...don't remember much else. A much better experience than my previous ones.

Good to hear you all had a good time on Sunday. Thinking of you all.
Mrs W


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi my meeting got finished early  although am still working until around 5  just having my afternoon t bresk.

Mrs w glad all went well and hope is all ok tomorrow. How many attempts have you had? hope all of your pain will be worth it, will be thinking of you, good luck.

yoda thanks, coat is nice and warm got it in debenams.Hope the sickness stops soon honey, take care.

oh jambo i know its really hard but you shouldnt give up hope, i know someone who is pregnant now and it took her 9 attemps at ivf to get her positive. It is difficult when someone close to you gets pregnant so easily but try and keep your chin up, i know you will be a brill mum one day. We are here if you need to talk honey.

hi all you other girls hope you are having a good day.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

have been busy Sunday with SuperBowl Party (Clarabel - sorry it was the Steelers who won!!!  ) We only came back home at 4am and just fell into bed .. slept until 12:30pm and had a niggling headache so decided it's a PC free day ...

Today was my first day back at work - boss suggested I do 5 hours today and tomorrow, Thursday and Friday 6 hours and back to 7hours on Tuesday. Geesh, that woman is getting more considerate by the day!! 

Silver - I had a HSG when we started the whole IVF stuff - one tube was totally blocked and the other had some of the fluid trickling through. Next step for us was a diagnostic laparoscopy. I'd suggest you get everything looked into! We thought we may get away with a laparoscopy to open up the tubes but unfortunately it wasn't possible ... too much adhesions. 

If you have any questions just fire away. 

Jane, love your scan pic!  

Hugs to you all.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Clarabel said:


> Little Wolf said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ladies,
> ...


OOOOOOPS!!!! Sorry, hun!!!  

I am usually trying to swim Tuesdays and Thursdays at around 5:15pm (after work) but am not sure if I am anywhere near you (Drum Brae Leisure Centre)....

Kat


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi ladies,
There has been a lot of messages since I last logged on and I am feeling a bit confused as to who is at what stage!! I'm glad the meeting went well.
Jambo, sorry to hear you are feeling down. Hang in there, I'm sure it will all work out. I feel that if I knew it would work out eventually that I would feel fine about all the procedures and tests, but it's the not knowing when and waiting that is the worst part. I am thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs and positive energy. 
Mrs W, good luck with the ET tomorrow and remember to put your feet up and take it easy over the next couple of weeks.
I am having my tubes removed on Thursday. Dr Thong is doing the op and he said if he can remove them he will, if not he'll just clip them. I'm feeling ok about it, but want it over.
Love Moira x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Clarabel

The swimming club sounds a good idea  .  Unfortunately I am petrified of  deep water I would only hold you all back - sorry  .  Hopefully  some of the other girls would not be so scared    

Mrs W this is fab news.  Good Luck  

Best get on.......

Take Care All

YodaXX 

LW - sounds like you've been havin fun!!


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies not got long just want to say good luck to mrs w for et and a quick hi to everyone else,

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Moira

Just wanted to say you must have been reading my mind. That's exactly how I feel. Also Dr Thong did my last oopherectomy and everything went like a dream. Good luck

Jambo


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Mrs W - hope ET went well... you keep your feet up now, hun!!

Moira - I know the feeling about wanting it just over. I hope everything is going ok tomorrow - hope you won't have much side effects from the GA... A stay over at the day surgery is not too bad - the beds are very comfy!!  

Clarabel - I believe they have a swimming class on until 5:15pm so shall we meet up for a swim then? It's my first time back swimming since Christmas really so won't be overdoing it. May go to my Body Balance Class afterwards if I feel up for it.  

Yoda - had fun, more or less ... but a little "healthy" stress as well ... selling raffle tickets, having a mini committee meeting and then handing out the raffle prizes ...  But all in all the SuperBowl was fun, yes!  

Jambo - hope you feel better soon, hun.

Twiggy, Ozzie, Camsmum, Jane, Moonchild, Silver - hello! Hope you're all ok.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies got to be quick am really busy today I will try and get back on at lunch time.

I was trying to think of questions to ask doc t tomorrow, do any of you have any good questions?

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Pixie Peep (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi 

Is it ok to join you all here.

I started ivf on 31/01/06 at Edinburgh. Have got 1st scan on 16th of this month, so keeping everything crossed that it will all be ok.

I am 37 and this is our first attempt at ivf, so here's hoping.

It helps reading all the posts and to know you are not alone.

Good luck to everybody,

Pixe Peep


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

hi all
just a quickie to let you know i got two grade 3 embies transferred yesterday - they are higher quality than my last treatment but had hoped for grade 2's - i know it doesn't matter but a bit of me says why grade them if it doesn't matter? now it is feet up and rest for me - 12 days and counting
is sitting at a pc and typing a bad thing to be doing? going back to bed just in case it is!
you are all sounding v energetic with this swimming group....snooze required

hope all is going well moira - fingers crossed

hello to pixie peep

MrsW


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi

just a quick one again

mrs w will keep my fingers crossed for you honey, good luck hope 2ww doesnt drag to much.

pixie peep welcome and good luck, are you private ivf? if so how long have you been on the list? you are welcome anytime everyone on here is really nice,

speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick note from work - Clarabel, feel like a cold coming on (ear infection??! Hope not!!) so will give today a miss. Shall we keep next Thursday in mind though? 

Will talk later tonight when I am home. 

Kat


----------



## Pixie Peep (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi

Yes we are private, we are on the NHS list but by the time we get to the top i will be too old  

We went on the list about March/April last year, via Dr Tay.

I have had loads of gynae probs & had a ruptured cyst nearly 2 years ago & they reconstructed my ovary as i had already lost one to a previous ruptured cyst!!

So hoping that it's about time for some medical luck to come my way!!

Pixie Peep


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi gang

Mrs W. Just wanted to wish you all the best for the two week wait. It drives you mad but I have to say the success rate at the Infirmary is great just now. Out of all the people I've met here on thid thread and the other one I post on - EVERYONE has had a positive!!! (except me  - no matter, it'll happen for me eventually).  to you

Welcome aboard Pixie Peep. I know I felt a bit akward when I first posted, but people are always so eager to hear how you're getting on it's great. There are quite a few success stories at the moment too on this thread so hopefully that will give you some hope too.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Am still doing my essay but it's due in next Friday. I bet you'll all be glad to hear that I'll stop going on about it!! I can get bacj to the West Wing - not watched it since my 2 week wait

Take care

Jayne


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everbody, hope your all okay.

moira hope everything went okay.

mrs w sit back & put your feet up, got everything crossed for you   .

twiggy i didn't know what to ask at my first consultation but if you think of anything after the event just put your question on here im sure somebody will be able to answer it. good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on.

little wolf hope your feeling better soon.

well i'm going for more scans, getting put back on zoladex & now they have decided i need to see a stomach specialist before my next treatment. if i go to murrayfield it hopefully wont put my cycle back.

hi pixie peep welcome to the thread, any questions just ask everybody has went through diffrent things on here so its a good source of info.

camsmum you've been quiet hope the cold not getting the better of you.

yoda how are you coping? sickness still bad?

jambo - Edinburgh's conquering Glasgow its definitely our year in more ways in one keep positive.

hope everybody else is okay jane1604,clarabel , moonchild, silver6.


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Just a quick one

Twiggy Good Luck for today hun XX

Welcome Pixie Peep x Good Luck with   1st scan


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi All
Clarabel I think you are right re grading of embryos but I am going stir crazy already!
Last time i was so washed out after the EC i slept for most of the first week. A couple of friends are coming over next week for a cuppa and I suppose the Olympics start today - I could become a professional bore on winter sports!

Thank you for your positive thoughts Jambo. i know how hard it is after a BFN. I work alongside someone going through treatment about a month behind me (small organisation) and she fell pregnant after her second attempt...i had to have a day off when I found out. It made me realise I had not really dealt with my BFN a month earlier, so BIG hugs to you just cause...

How is everyone else doing - I have lost track as to where everyone is in their treatment?
Time to start a new book!
MrsW


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

first part time week back at work, slowly "phasing in" ... and I am totally exhausted (mentally). When I got home every day around 4:30pm I just dropped onto the couch/into bed to read and watch TV. Terrible, isn't it?? House is in a STATE!!! But I intent to change that on Sunday/Monday.

Mrs W - don't worry about the grading ... I keep my toes and fingers crossed for you that you will get a BFP, hun!

Jambo - hun, I totally admire you! I'd probably take out some time from the board after giving you ladies the results ... but you never know, maybe I would just chat too much again...  Big Hugs to you - hope you will be back "on board" soon if that's your decision.

Yoda - Hope you will find something for that "morning" sickness - but then - as I said at the meeting ... it's just your little one draining you of all the goodness in your body! I just hope you won't have to go into hospital to get it sorted (like my friend had to).

Pixie Peep - Hi there and welcome!!!

Ozzie - Geesh, they really don't give you a break, do they? Hope you can get an appointment at Murrayfield soon to get your tummy sorted.

Clarabel - Do you want my mobile phone so we can txt to fix time for Thursday? Just holla and I PM you...

Moira - How was the OP? Hope you're ok, hun!

Twiggy, Jane, Camsmum, Moonchild, Silver (and everyone I may have missed in the list) : Hope you're all ok.

*If you all PM me with your current TX situation I will update the list again.*

Hugs to you all

Kat


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

LW

You have been  a busy girl!!   with superbowl fun dayz and all  - sounds fun!    Hope work are treating you well.  Take it easy the housework can wait.  My DH has been doing most of the housework since my 2ww bless.  I have been next to useless with this sickness.  I just cant get my head round why i'm so ill and so many women are okish.  I'm not a wimp honestly    not ususlly a sicky person (touch wood) bizarre this pregnancy malarky.  Well I dont need to update you on my progress - sick as a dog  

Day off tomorrow so i plan on resting pretty much all of it   

Mrs W - still sending you   vibes

Twiggy -how did it go??  

Hello to all the other lovely ERI FF have a nice weekend

Yodaxx  

ps did you see the advertisement on tv regarding a tv programme from ERI (not the ivf unit though) - i think i'll watch it.  Not sure when it starts though next couple of weeks on bbc 1


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Hello Pixie peep and welocme to the board. I have had one failed (private cycle) and we have got our firts NHS in JUne this year. We wer told 3 years for the waiting list, but it actual fact, it is about 17 months. So, hopefully things will move much quicker for you and for everyone else. The waiting game is an absolute nihtmare.
I had both my tubes removed yesterday and everything seemed to go really well. I am tender and my shoulders are really sore, but they gave me some v. good painkillers. I ended up staying in overnight due to probs with my blood sugar, but the staff were fantastic and as Little Wolf said, the beds are extremely comfy. I have been sleeping on and off all day, so I hope I can sleep tonight. I am so glad it is out the way and hopefully another step in the right direction for a positive result.
Anyway, sorry if this doesn't make much sense, but I think I still have lots of drugs in my system.
Love Moira.xx
PS. I made the staff laugh because when we were doing the pre theatre checks, the doc asked when I had last eaten and when I had last had a drink. The numpty that I am thought he meant alcohol, so started to say a couple of weeks ago and then realised he meant water yesterday morning.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi ladies,

moira glad you are ok after your op honey.

mrs w you take it easy honey

yoda thanks for asking things didnt go great. Hope you feel better.

We saw dr tay he was really nice, he said he wasnt keen to do ivf on me because of my weight, age and pcos which all make me a very high risk for hyperstimulation syndrome apparently  he asked us what we wanted to do and i said still wanted to give it a go, so he said that it would be november anyway and we could possibly try other things in the meantime, like ovarian drilling which i am not keen to do if clomid does the same job without surgery?  anyway he is going to speak to dr anderson who was the head consultant in the red team and see what he thinks. If i do get to ivf then he said it wont be a straightforward treatment and will have to keep a close eye on me and start me on very low dose of drugs. We got put on cancellation list so could be anytime between may and november. We both got the bloods taken for hiv and hep tests, dh just about passed out at sight of needle was so embarrasing  men are such wimps   Also got date for polyp removal (15th March) dr tay said we need to get it out as quick as possible to check for abnormal cells which has really got me worried.   i am trying not to but cant help it. Anyway i will stop waffling now.

little wolf/ camsmum/ moonchild/ jambo/ clarabel/ ozzie and everyone else have a good weekend. I have a hen night in stirling tomorrow night, could do without it as ajm not in the mood just now but trying to put on a brave face as it is a really good friends big night so going to go and enjoy myself. speak soon,

twiggy xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Sorry I've popped in and popped out again - heck of a week and we're off for a week now (I teach and we're on half term). It's so encouraging to see the BFPs coming in - I just hope we all get there by the end of this year (or sooner would be nice!).

Twiggy, I hope you don't mind me asking (and tell me where to stick it if you do), but was the November date for private or NHS IVF? And if it was for NHS, when did you go on the list? I've been on the NHS list since last Feb ('05) and keep getting mixed messages about where it's up to now. One person told me that the Dec '04 folk are getting their cycles in the Spring (so, in theory I should get mine Summer/Autumn) and another told me not to hold my breath (I run out of time this time next year as I'll be 38!). We're trying to make a decision on whether to do a self-fund go but don't want to wipe out any possible NHS goes by doing that. So hard to make a decision when the powers that be won't give you any info - wrote them at the start of Dec and I still haven't had a reply. And since my Clomid cycle's been cancelled and I've been told I can't do that anymore (like you I'm PCOS and over-responded!), I'm getting a bit sick of it all!

If it's any comfort, I was really worried about hyperstimulation too - especially as I overstimulated on CLomid last year too - when I did a self-pay IVF last summer. I started on the lowest stims dose and got 19 follicles and 16 eggs, and didn't get OHSS. Have they spoken to you about Metformin. It's helped me with my cycles and with weight - hasn't stopped me over-responding to the Clomid, but it might just be that the Met is making me ovulate on it's own so the Clomid is overkill. Loads of luck with it all.

Cheers,
Silver x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi silver,

No ask away i dont mind, I am on both the private and nhs list, went on it in november 05(although been going to eri for tx for 2 years). This was private so waiting is around 1 year from being put on the list, although nurse did say they were getting through people quicker with cancellations. Could you not go on both lists now and say you would take a cancellation nhs but not private? my letter for nhs said 3 + years, not sure if quicker with cancellation. They wont offer me met as i am underweight and they say this is very unusual for pcos, i have been on clomid 14 months already and have upped dose from 25 to 50 to 75 then 100mg so am now on 100mg, although this is the first month i havent taken it due to going in for this op. I know what you mean about getting sick of it. I am more worried about this polyp being cancerous than hyperstimulation, but that is a worry to, most follies i have had on clomid is 3. Oh well we may be cycle buddies if i get a cancellation, best of luck,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

  Sorry your appointment didn't go as well as you had hoped. 

I am surprised about them saying underweight a problem.  Like yourself I was very high risk of ohss due to my weight (BMI 19/20 borderline underweight ) Iam guessing you are around the same. They decided to put me on very low dose buserline d/r drug and very low gonal g stimulation drug.  I did finish up with over the maximum limit of 2000 blood test but luckily didnt develop the ohss.  ohss is a terrible thing I guess they have your best interests at heart.    Keep at them honey. God I'm so shocked    

Enjoy your night out - keep your chin up you'll get there  

Yodaxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Ooooh... Twiggy, that's not nice - keep everything crossed that the polyp is not cancerous. Can imagine that you're worrying about all that. 

As for the weight issue ... I think I remembered something in the Zita West book about that ... Can we make a bargain? I give you ... say... 1/2 st and 1/2 st to Yoda as well... that'll sort the 3 of us out!  

Silver - we're on NHS list since January 2005 and I was told after my bilateral salpingectomy last month that we should be at the top of that list in December 06 or January 07. However, DH and I don't want to wait a year so we will go for a private tx with the March AF. 

Moira - hope you're feeling better, hun! I hope you will get over the OP as well as I did ... no pains at all!! Huh.... But it took me 2 weeks to get rid of the side effects of the GA .... and I am still tired.  Did you play around with the control for the bed when you stayed overnight  I definitely did!!! ; 

Hope everyone here has a nice weekend ... I'll be chasing my 30+ "adoptive children" aged 18-46 (i.e. American Football Players!! ) tomorrow for league forms etc and have a relaxing Sunday... maybe get some housework and even some crafting done!!  

Hugs
Kat


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys! There seems to be some variety in what they're telling folk, doesn't there?    17 months would be nice - then we'd be looking at July this year. Kat's Jan '05 going on the list and Jan '07 for treatment is less funny. As I went on the list in Feb '05, we'd then be looking at Feb '07, and I turn 38 on 6th Feb '07 and would therefore not be eligible for treatment  !!!! Wonder if they'd be kind and let the very start of Feb count as the beginning of treatment. Am going to chase them for more info - esp now that I'm twiddling my thumbs off clomid .

Have a good week everyone - we're off up north for the break. Moira - hope the recovery continues well. Mrs W - am thinking positive thoughts for you and don't let the symptom spotting in the   get you down. And like Kat, anyone who wants 1/2 a stone from me is welcome to it - hey, take a stone, I'm feeling generous  . I'll be doing some symptom spotting of my own - looking out for any evidence that I'm pg with triplets, since it was the risk of that that led to the cancelling of the Clomid cycle (DH and I went ahead and tried anyway without the trigger, needless to say). Yeah - right - 3 years of ttc, inc a failed cycle of IVF, 3 mcs and 4 other Clomid cycles inc one just like this one and I'm going to have triplets  . It's safe to assume I'll be back here in a week, ready to chase the ERI for some news on the lists!

Looking forward to checking in when I get back.
Cheers,
Silver x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya,

silver i would def chase them up, i take it you are on the cancellation list? have a nice time up north.

little wolf/ yoda thanks for the messages of support. 

Little wolf i would take 1/2 stone off you if i could honey, thanks for the offer . Do you know that eri is closing for a month in april? will this affect you tx? they are knocking down a wall to put in a backup battery or something as they keep having powercuts and generators failing according to dr tay? not good for all those frosties! hope you are all sorted by they but it may be worth checking?

yoda thanks for cuddle, not sure what BM index i am how do you work it out? 1 am about 7 1/2- 8 stone and 5 ft 6 or 7?? apparently being under weight makes you higher risk for ohss, as does being young, as does pcos so all 3 put together makes you really high risk. Hearing your story cheers me up though if they told you you were high risk to. Did they keep more of an eye on you during tx? he said i would have to go in for alot more scans and bloods etc. The polyp is def worrying me more than the ohss at mo, will take that if it comes, think it is worth the risk, although think dh is not so sure. He said if risk is to high i shouldnt do it, but i want to, it may never happen and if it does will have to deal with it.

Hope you all have a good weekend. My dh just called, his assistant just told him he is leaving! great why cant anything go right just now! so if any of you know anyone wanting to be an assistant golf pro give me a shout. Ta,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/healthy_living/your_weight/bmiimperial_index.shtml

Twiggy

Try this link on working out BMI - I reckon your a little underweight but you can soon put enough on before tx. Actually 19 BMI is okish (which mine was) its 18 or less which is underweight. I'm really sorry things are not going well for you just now. I hope DH finds an assistant soon.

We are all here for you  I'd just like to say I think you look very cheerful and heathly. Drs dont get how some women just cant put weight on easily, especially if your young and energetic. I know exactly how you feel with ref to weight.

The polyp -  Not an expert in this field but would say - I am pretty sure its unusual for these being cancerous, again you are young which is a good thing. I guess its routine that they must check before tx commences  I am not religious  but will ask my fairies to sprinkle some dust your way 

My weight was borderline underweight tx they were a tad paranoid but only had 1 blood test which was over limit but not wildly so all ok. My main pointer would be to drink 2/3 ltr of water a day this will really help you if you dont you could be at more risk. I am no dr but wish they had given your a bit more encouragement  Clarabel's worked as well 

You keep on at them 

Take Care Sweetie

Yoda xxx


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi everyone, sorry I havent been posting much, I feel guilty posting when i hear of evrything everyone else has been through and I managed to get a bfp first time  

Twiggy -       so sorry your appointment didn't go well. Is it difficult for you to put on weight? I really wish i had that problem  I know it sounds counter intuitive but what about going to the gym? Play down the cardiovascular and do more of the weights? If you do this and increase your protein (you can use certain milkshakes for this if you can't eat more) you could increase your bmi to 19. (for someone who is 5 ft 6,a bmi of 19 is when you are 8stone 3lbs, a bmi of 20 is 8stone 9 lbs). And you could always wear heavy clothing and drink lots of water before you next get weighed for them!

Seriously, I hope it all starts to go a bit better for you honey and I also hope your dh finds a new assistant soon.

Hi to everyone else, I haven;t read through all the posts but I am off work this week so promise to catch up and reply soon!

camsmum.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hiya,

thanks for all your encouragement,

yoda i looked at bmi link thanks I am 17.5 so not that far off, it is my natural build i eat loads and never put weight on and i do no excercise! anyway my mum was my build at my age and is now a size 14, so i will prob put on weight when a bit older. I am feeling a little better now, still worried about polyp but glad it will be removed soon so will see, i am sure it is uncommon to be cancerous in someone my age so fingers crossed. It is encouraging to hear you and clarabel got positives. Anyway how are you feeling honey? still being sick?

Camsmum dont feel guilty honey, how are you feeling? yeh i do find it hard to put on weight. I had thought about trying to do a fitness class or something, maybe some excersize would help. 

clarabel thanks for the encouragement honey it really help. Hope your cold gets better soon and good luck for scan, how do you feel about twins? you must be really excited, we want to see pictures!

well was at hen night last night did me good, got in at 3 this morning. I drove so was on soda and lime but was still up dancing on the chairs   who needs drink to enjoy themself  

hope you all had a good weekend.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Pixie Peep (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for the welcome, it's good to know you are not alone.

I didn't realise there was an NHS cancellation list for IVF, our letter said that we had been put on the NHS waiting list in March 05, am going to ask when i go for my scan on Thursday.

This might be a silly question but i don't really understand when people have ovulated when they are having treatment, is this one of the reasons for the scan when they check your folicles, probably just me being daft  

Was at a christening on Sunday, every where i looked there seemed to either be a baby or pregnant women, i always find that quite hard.

Hope you all have a good week.

Pixie Peep xx


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi All

Pixie Peep - your first scan is to check that your system has shut down so the clinic can be in control of your cycle. The lining of your womb needs to be thin and your ovaries inactive before they will start to stimulate you. The AF you had during this first fortnight needs to have removed all signs of your old womb lining to give them a nice fresh womb to place any embryos in.
I am not aware of any major hitches at this stage except because I had had a funny AF during that first stage they were not sure if I was ready to be stimulated but a blood test clarified things and all was well. At worst you may need to continue on the Buserlin for another week.
This is only my interpretation of what happens but I hope that it makes sense. 

Re all the weight issues that have been discussed. I bet you all never thought being slightly under weight would be an issue! It does all make you wonder how anyone conceives naturally if being over weight and under weight makes a difference!

As for me I am just playing the waiting game - no real symptoms/signs to speak of. Am incredibly hungry all the time but that is nothing new  - and I feel sick if I don't eat, particularly in the morning - trying not to read anything into this! Stomach reasonably settled but not normal but that is definitely just me - isn't it?

Better go
Good luck and best wishes to everyone else. Time for a cup of tea and a biscuit!
Mrs W


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi again,

mrs w when do you test? cant be to long now, hope you get good news honey will keep my fingers crossed. 

Pixie peep i think there is def a cancellation list for nhs but better check with hosp, wouldnt take my word  for it  is  def worth asking though 

hi to all you other lovely ladies hope you are all good.

Got a call from dr tay this morning, he spoke to dr anderson (red team consultant i was under) and he wants to see me on the 22nd (next wed) to discuss other options may want to try? so will wait and see, bet he will suggest ovarian drilling thing, am scared to try this incase it damages you for good and dont see the point if the clomid does the same job, plus results only last 4-6 months! oh well at least things are moving now. 

Take care 

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy

As you say at least things are moving along.  I personally would keep the pressure on re ivf/icsi   I'm sure you will anyway twiggy   It would be interesting to maybe have a second opinion on your case.  Its hard to do that with out his knowing though I guess. If you tried putting on say half a stone would he be more willing to do it then.

Glad you had fun with the girlies - nothing better than a girlie night out 

Hello to all the other eri ladies

Mrs w - keeping my fingers crossed 

Yodax


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi yoda thanks for reply,

not sure as still got age and pcos against me which make you high risk anyway, i thought it was the younger the better for ivf?, if i am willing to take the risk he should. I def want to go for ivf nov or before, will see what doctor anderson says next week may try something else while waiting on it if he has any suggestions butdef ot keen on ovarian drilling idea  not if could cause permanent damage and pills doing the same job anyway . Cant put any weight on have really tried i eat loads but doesnt work  on holiday all i did was eat and dont think i have put any weight on.  .

when did all of you tell your boss about treatment? my boss wanted a word with me in a wee room this morning and wanted too know about my op as i had told him i would need a couple of days off. He also knows i go off to hospital appointments and is always digging for information. I am never off sick as well  thought maybe it would be better to tell him as if get a cancellation, or even if have to wait till november am goina take a couple of weeks off while getting treatment, especially if have to go back and forward for lots of scans and bloods etc  anyway just wondered what you all thought.

its quiet on here today, you all had a wild weekend 

twiggy xxx


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Twiggy
I test on 20 Feb so still got 6 days to go! So far I am finding it not too bad because I can do a wee bit of work from home, read and watch TV but my tummy is in turmoil! I don't know if it is a sign or just nerves!

Re age and IVF they definitely say the younger the better, and under 35 even better - unfortunately the waiting list means you are not in control of this element.

Hugs to everyone else.

Mrs W

ps someone was asking if there is a NHS cancellation list but can't remember who - there is because our current treatment was brought forward one month due to a cancellation.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Mrs w its so exciting, really hope you get a bfp honey.

I am 25 but on the private and nhs list, they said because i am young, got pcos and am underweight am more at risk from ohss, thats why i asked. Re cancellation list i said i thought there was one as pixie peep was asking.

where is everyone this week is so quiet on here, hope you are not working to hard 

take care,

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi All  

ok so whats everyone up to tonight then??

Any romantic gifts flowers??  Anyone going out for dinner??  

Wishing you all a romantic night in or out    

Happy Valentine's Day

Joe xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Joe,

no flowers here (DH's allergic) - but lovely stuff from Whittards this morning... didn't have any special food really but will be watching CSI later together and not sitting in different rooms.

Kirsty - I was very open with my boss from the beginning. Probably because I had/have lots of stress with the whole thing and my work anyway and was signed off for a long time this year so decided to keep it open. Also told my team about things (they can be really nasty if you have been "off sick - AGAIN!!") ... they are very supportive now, but I dread the 2ww in May/June ...whenever, as they will be asking me again and again... "Are you pregnant yet?!"  

Mrs W - will keep my fingers crossed for you ... have you taken the 2 weeks off work? I am actually hoping to do that - week off for the EC & ET and then the 2ww off as well... 

Hope everyone else is well and has been pampered by respective DHs!!!  

Hugs to you all.
Kat


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

No romantic stuff here, we dont do valantines in our house. I know we are party poopers but we just dont find it romantic is so comercial. I did buy dh chocs the other day for being such a darling and looking after me and he bought me flowers the other week just because he saw them and thought of me so we are not totally hopeless.

Kirsty I told my boss about 6 months before the tx but only because I was going to the hospital about every 3 weeks to see the counselor and it was easier just to say I had an appointment and she didnt ask questions. It also helped to be able to plan workloads because she knew I was going to have 2 weeks off. Didnt tell anyone else though just said I was on hols and luckily the scans are all between 8 and 930 so I was only late for work once and managed to get away with it by saying traffic was bad - no one guessed. Like Kat I didnt want the questions from everyone so was glad I didnt tell anyone.

Got to go DH has just made me a surprise bagel - see we are romantic after all  

Jane
xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi everybody

were the same jane, dh took me to the gym for valentines day !!!!! we give each other cards but are saving the pennies otherwise. we tend to go out for a meal a couple of times a month.

camsmum dont feel bad about posting because your pg we need to know everything your going through   

twiggy hope everything goes okay for you im sure polyp will be harmless. i was on max stimming drugs for 19 days & ohss didn't say boo, mind you i am getting on a bit (31).

yoda - how that sickness, settled down yet   

mrs w still got everything crossed.

jambo  - how you doing, let me know when your up to a bit of banter im saving it up     

i've been really busy at work lately & flaking out when i get home (if im not at the gym) so i'm reading all the time but only posting when my Brain will let me type properly (its just take me 30 mins to do this)

take care everybody      speak soon

ozzie


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi All,
This is the third time I have tried to post this message, so I am getting a wee bit p***ed off !! Anyway, I have been at my Mum's for the last few days recuperating after my op. I had my stitches taken out today and the nurse seemed pleased with my progress. I am surprised how ok I feel and apart from sore shoulders and constipation (sorry) I haven't really had any other problems. Little Wolf, you were right, the beds are so comfy and good fun with the control pad! I hope to go back to work on Monday, but my line manager knows about everything and she has been very supportive and told me to take as much time as I need.
Twiggy, sorry to hear that you are having a rough time. When do you get the polyp checked? I only produced 6 follicles last time, so can't advise on the OHSS, though my friend had really bad OHSS and she is over 3 months pregnant with twins. With regards to waiting lists, we were told 3 years for the NHS, so we decided to self fund our treatment and I fully expected to have to pay for them all, but before Xmas they called to let us know they would fund the next cycle. We went back on the private waiting list last September and they told us we would start again in July and as I said, I really didn't expect to hear about the NHS and had forgotten all about it, so was completely shocked to hear that they would fund it. The docs asked us when we first say them about IVF if we wanted to be on the private waiting list, but I think though I could be wrong, that they put you on the NHS list automatically. 
Mrs W, I hope the 2WW is going ok and that the waiting isn't too bad. 
As always, good, positive thoughts to everyone  .
Love Moira x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi ladies thanks for the advise

moira glad you are feeling better, good luck for tx, is great that they are funding it

hi everyone else cant speak long, here is a couple of jokes to brighten your day

As a woman passes her daughter's closed bedroom door, she heard a strange buzzing noise coming from within. Opening the door, she observed her daughter giving herself a real workout with a vibrator. Shocked, she asked, "what in the world are you doing?"

The daughter replied: "Mom, I'm thirty-five years old, unmarried, and this thing is about as close as I'll ever get to a husband. Please, go away and leave me alone."

The next day, the girl's father heard the same buzz coming from the other side of the closed bedroom door. Upon entering the room, he observed his daughter making passionate love to her vibrator.

To his query as to what she was doing, the daughter said: "Dad I'm thirty-five, unmarried, and this thing is about as close as I'll ever get to a husband. Please, go away and leave me alone."

A couple days later, the wife came home from a shopping trip, placed the groceries on the kitchen counter, and heard that buzzing noise coming from, of all places, the living room. She entered that area and observed her husband sitting on the couch, downing a cold beer, and staring at the TV. The vibrator was next to him on the couch, buzzing like crazy.

The wife asked: "What the hell are you doing?"

The husband replied: "I'm watching football with my son-in-law."


AND

Some sound advice here I think

Lesson 1

A crow was sitting on a tree, doing nothing all
day. A small rabbit saw the crow, and asked him, "Can I also sit like you
and do nothing all day?" The crow answered, "Sure, why not." So the rabbit
sat on the ground below the crow and rested. All of a sudden, a fox
appeared, jumped on the rabbit and ate it.

Management Lesson Learned:

To be sitting and doing nothing, you must be
sitting very, very high up.

Lesson 2

A turkey was chatting with a bull. "I would
love to be able to get to the top of that tree," sighed the turkey, "but I
haven't got the energy."
"Well why don't you nibble on some of my droppings"
replied the bull. "They are packed with nutrients." The turkey pecked at
the lump of dung and found that it actually gave him enough strength to reach
the first branch of the tree.
The next day, after eating some more dung, he
reached the second branch. Finally, after a fourth night, there he was
proudly perched at the top of the tree. He was soon spotted by the farmer who
shot the turkey out of the tree.

Management Lesson Learned:

Bullsh*t might get you to the top, but it won't keep you there.

Lesson 3
A little bird was flying south for the winter.
It was so cold that the bird froze and fell to the ground in a large field.
While it was lying there, a cow came by and dropped some dung on it. As the
frozen bird lay in the pile of cow dung, it began to realize how warm it
was. The dung was actually thawing him out! He lay there all warm and
happy, and soon began to sing for joy. 
A passing cat heard the bird singing and came to investigate.
Following the sound, the cat discovered the bird under
the pile of dung and promptly dug him out and ate him.

Management Lesson Learned:
1) Not everyone who drops sh*t on you is your
enemy.
2) Not everyone who gets you out of sh*t is
your friend.
3) And when you're deep in sh*t, keep your
mouth shut.

Lesson 4
The boy rode on the donkey and the old man walked. As they went along, they passed some people who remarked it was a shame the old man was walking and the boy was riding. The man and the boy thought
maybe the critics were right, so they changed positions. Later, they
passed some people that remarked, "What a shame, he makes the little
boy walk." They decided they both would walk. Soon they passed some more
people who thought they were stupid to walk when they had a decent donkey to
ride. So both rode the donkey. Now they passed some people that shamed
them by saying how awful to put a load on the poor donkey. The boy and the
man said they were probably right so they decided to carry the donkey. As
they crossed a bridge, they lost their grip on the animal and it fell into
the river and drowned.

Management Lesson Learned:

If you try to please everyone, you will eventually lose your ass.

moira in answer to your question, i am going to get polyp removed on 15th march.

speak soon 

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

"son-in-law"   
OOOOOWHEEEOO YUCK !     

We went out for a meal last night as we were child free.   DH says he is romantic every day of the year!!! Yeah right!!!


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

Morning All 
No real romance in our household either - we exchanged cards but DH did bring some flowers home with the shopping earlier in the week. 
Little Wolf - yes I am off for the 2 weeks - the whole process takes just over two weeks - you are tested exactly a fortnight after EC, so you need at least 11 days off if you don't want to be at work on the day of the results - longer if you need a time to get your head around your results!
I have been upfront with my office since the beginning. I told my boss and a close colleague. Since I am now on my 3rd attempt more of my colleagues know now, but are really good at not continually asking how things are going, but it is hard. I don't think I could have hidden it - the last few days before EC I have tended to be less able to concentrate and unable to drive to meetings (too tired).
Got a friend coming for coffee today with her 4 month old IVF baby! Positive thoughts all round girls!

Mrs W


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hey girlies

here is another one ...

WINTER CLASSES FOR MEN AT THE LEARNING CENTRE FOR ADULTS 


NOTE: DUE TO THE COMPLEXITY AND DIFFICULTY LEVEL 
OF THEIR CONTENTS, CLASS SIZES WILL BE LIMITED TO 8 PARTICIPANTS MAXIMUM. 


Class 1 
How To Fill Up The Ice Cube Trays --- Step by Step, with Slide Presentation. 
Meets 4 weeks, Monday and Wednesday for 2 hours beginning at 7:00 PM. 

Class 2 
The Toilet Paper Roll --- Does It Change Itself? 
Round Table Discussion. 
Meets 2 weeks, Saturday 12:00 for 2 hours. 

Class 3 
Is It Possible To Lift The Seat and Avoid The Floor, Walls and Nearby Bathtub? --- Group Practice. 
Meets 4 weeks, Saturday 10:00 PM for 2 hours. 


Class 4 
Fundamental Differences Between The Laundry Basket and The Floor --- 
Pictures and Explanatory Graphics. 
Meets Saturdays at 2:00 PM for 3 weeks. 

Class 5 
After Dinner Dishes --- Can They Levitate and Fly Into The Kitchen Sink? 
Examples on Video. 
Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning 
at 7:00 PM 

Class 6 
Loss Of Identity --- Losing The Remote To Your Significant Other. 
Help Line Support and Support Groups. 
Meets 4 Weeks, Friday and Sunday 7:00 PM 

Class 7 
Learning How To Find Things --- Starting With Looking In The Right Places 
And Not Turning The House Upside Down While Screaming. 
Open Forum . 
Monday at 8:00 PM, 2 hours. 

Class 8 
Health Watch --- Bringing Her Flowers Is Not Harmful To Your Health. 
Graphics and Audio Tapes. 
Three nights; Monday, Wednesday, Friday at 7:00 PM for 2 hours. 

Class 9 
Real Men Ask For Directions When Lost --- Real Life Testimonials. 
Tuesdays at 6:00 PM Location to be determined. 

Class 10 
Is It Genetically Impossible To Sit Quietly While She Parallel Parks? 
Driving Simulations. 
4 weeks, Saturday's noon, 2 hours. 

Class 11 
Learning to Live --- Basic Differences Between Mother and Wife. 
Online Classes and role-playing . 
Tuesdays at 7:00 PM, location to be determined 

Class 12 
How to be the Ideal Shopping Companion 
Relaxation Exercises, Meditation and Breathing Techniques. 
Meets 4 weeks, Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours beginning at 7:00 PM. 

Class 13 
How to Fight Cerebral Atrophy --- Remembering Birthdays, Anniversaries and Other Important Dates and Calling When You're Going To Be Late. 
Cerebral Shock Therapy Sessions and Full Lobotomies Offered. 
Three nights; Monday, Wednesday, Friday at 7:00 PM for 2 hours. 


Class 14 
The Stove/Oven --- What It Is and How It Is Used. 
Live Demonstration. 
Tuesdays at 6:00 PM, location to be determined. 

Upon completion of any of the above courses, diplomas will be issued to the survivors.


yoda glad you liked it honey

mrs w still got everything crossed for you

twiggy xxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Gang

Just wanted to hi and see how everyone was...

Mrs W
 for the ongoing two week wait, you really don't have long to wait now although I think the waiting gets harder as the weeks go by. I really hope you get a positive result.

Ozzie
I'm always up for a bit of banter. As a jambo - you have to be! I'm going to the corporate hospitality on Saturday. I had hoped to be alcohol free (and preggers) but looks like I'll just have to get my £100s worth from the bar...oh it's such a hard life 
Looks like you've got Falkirk in the cup. Good luck

Take care everyone

Jayne

PS cooked a romantic meal last night - very nice with pink fizz...but eat it watching Holby City. Who said romance was dead. Still...got a nice present and card so won't complain (too much)


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh gosh, Twiggy ... you had me in stitches there!!!

Most of them are SOOOO my DH!!!

Had to send him an e-mail with it!!! 

I am fine, ladies - just getting back into the 9-5 routine (2nd day back and I still prefer to make/have dinner, do the washing up and then flop onto the couch or the bed - too tired to do anything else).

Hugs to you all - hope you're all doing fine! 

Kat

edited to say: TWIGGY - DH wants to know where he can book some of the courses!!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Ozzie

Just watched the Partick v Caley game...Looks like it's Hearts v Partick in the next round. Oh dear...please let it NOT be a Hearts Hibs final 

Jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Twiggy so true !!


----------



## Pixie Peep (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi 

Just back from having my first scan, have got to stay on the down reg injections for another week as lining too thick, Dr Raj said it was 5.3mm and they like to to be under 4mm but there were 4 follicles there and he said that was good.  Was half expecting to be on it for another week.

Looks like my one ovary is certainly working  

Hope everybody is well.

Pixie Peep xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jambo

you must be think its your cup this year, both those teams were rubbish last night. i hope its not a hearts v hibs final as my heart & stomach couldn't handle it. but at least it would mean we were in europe, mind you going on saturdays performance & available players at the mo i dont fancy us against falkirk. imagine we got to the final & i was going through treatment or even worse on my 2ww (aghhhhh).

ozzie

p.s. jim duffy d.o.f        he was bad enough as a manager really wouldn't like him looking after players contracts or do you think he is a romanov yes man??


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

That's good news Pixie Peep and you sound very positive. It took me with two ovaries, 2+ weeks to produce 4 follicles so you having 4 already is great!
I am starting to get itchy feet. My DH is off work ill and driving me mad - a typical male patient!
Just over 4 days until results time. Am thinking about testing early but know I shouldn't. I will be good (I think)!

Sorry Jambo and Ozzie cannot join in the footie chat - I know nothing - though I did once work under Wallace Mercer and green was banned!

Mrs W


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi my lovelies,

Mrs w how are you bearing up honey? glad you are feeling positive, not long now.  

ozzie jambo, bring on a hearts hivs final 

pixy peep glas everything is going well.

yoda i will send you another one to keep you going to the weekend honey  hope you are feeling less sick now?

little wolf you take it easy honey, glad you liked joke, not sure what colledge that was from    my Dh could def do with a couple of them aswell.

jambo hope you enjoy sat

jane/ camsmum/ clarabel hope all you preg ladies are well.

well i had appointment at homeopathic doctor again this morning, he said nothing yet? i said no. He has put me on different tablets now asked if i had a heavy period this time i said yes, he was like good i was trying to clear you out (nice of him to warn me ) he is very optimistic that he can cure me naturally but we will see. He said he just had a couple yesterday he has been seeing and she is now 8 weeks preg and he thought there wasnt much chance (both had problems) so is hope i suppose. Is worth a try anyway.  I am off work for 2 weeks after tomorrow - yipee had to use my holidays or i would loose them so not going anywhere but cant wait.

speak soon,

twiggy xxx

oh almost forgot (this one is really funny).....

Little Johnnie's neighbour had a baby.

Unfortunately, the baby was born without ears. When mother and new baby came
home from the hospital, Johnnie's family was invited over to see the baby.

Before they left their house, Little Johnnie's dad had a talk with him and
explained that the baby had no ears. His dad also told him that if he so
much as mentioned anything about the baby's missing ears or even said the
word ears, he would get the smacking of his life when they came back home.

Little Johnnie told his dad he understood completely.
When Johnnie looked in the crib he said, "What a beautiful baby."

The mother said, "Why, thank you, Little Johnnie"

Johnnie said, "He has beautiful little feet and beautiful little hands, a
cute little nose and really beautiful eyes. Can he see?"

"Yes", the mother replied, "we are so thankful; the Doctor said he will have
20/20 vision."

"That's great", said Little Johnnie, "coz he'd be f **** d if he needed
glasses."



sorry i know its sick (hope its not offended anyone) xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

JUST BUMPING UP UP THE PAGE

xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Clarabel

They always send you a report of your treatment afterwards. A separate copy will go to your GP.

Ozzie
Going to the corporate hospitality tomorrow. Hope we win. Also got a cancellation so our next treatment's in July. Am delighted!

Take Care

Jayne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Clarabel

Yes I got this letter too, I am pretty sure they send one to your GP.  Sounds like you have 3 frozen (same as me!)     I asked again when I went in for my 7w scan.

Do try and have a reasonably full bladder - I didnt drink too much for the first one and was ok, but better picture the fuller it is.  Vaginal  

Good Luck Yoda

Hey everyone have a nice weekend


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

jambo

thats brilliant news, i found the time goes quicker if you count af's sad isn't it. a bit like at christmas when i count pay days left it seems to come round quicker. i can't count af's any more because this is hopefully my last one for about a year  
i started on the zoladex injections today, i have 3 months worth then start tx (so it will hopefully be earlier than anticipated) & get a bfp at the end of it     = no af for a year !!!!

enjoy yourself tomorrow, i'll be sluming it out in the cold in the govan corner  

hope everybody else is well.

twiggy i think you should make your jokes a daily occurrence it cheers me up after a really rubbish day at work.


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Jambo,
Great news about your treatment being brought forward. I phone in with my May period and then start treatment in June. It seems like such a long way off, but we are nearly at the end of Feb, so hopefully the time will just fly by. Excuse my ignorance, but what is zoladex? 
Love to everyone else.
Moira xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

zoladex is a monthly injection which completely down regulates you.which in my case is to try to stop endometreosis from growing & try to reduce the endometreosis & cyst's. i get an injection every 28 days & hopefully the 3rd injection will be used as my down regulation for ivf, although i take that long to stimulate i just hope they take all this down regulating into account.


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hiya

Clarabel I called to check before my 7 week scan and they said empty bladder since it was a vaginal scan. so mine was empty and they got a good picture. Yoda how did you manage with a full bladder?

Twiggy liked the jokes    

Well Mrs W have you given in to the pee sticks yet   ?  

Yoda how are you doing. Are you managing with the sickness?  Fingers crossed I haven't been sick since Friday and Monday all of a sudden I got a burst of energy so I think I have finally come out the other side now.

This week I have been driving myself insane trying to see if I can feel any movement. I think I have felt a few flutters but nothing definitely resembling a kick. My SIL said she felt her first at 16 weeks but others have have said they were 20+ before they felt anything. Since I wont get another scan now I am desperately looking for reassurance. And despite my huge definitely pregnant tummy I still have to pinch myself and remind myself that I am pregnant.

Moira, Ozzie, Little Wolf, Camsmum, Pixie hope you are all doing well.



Jane
xx


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

so far I have been good and not tested - but the last couple of days i have been a on a real emotional roller coaster - if it has not worked we will be back to the bottom of the private list - if it has worked....not going there because I don't want to count my chickens!
This morning I felt really sick and even eating did not fully make me feel better - nerves?
I am absolutely dreading Monday and I know tomorrow DH and I will be getting on each others nerves and probably have a big argument - something to look forward to!
Normally we are pretty good and talk everything through but when we are not in control, things can get the better of us......roll on Monday lunchtime!

Mrs W


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi hope you are all having a fab weekend.

i will see what i can do about making jokes a weekly occurance.- have a few rix onesw but you have probably all heard them. 

mrs w roll on tomorrow honey cant imagine what the waiting is like, i think i would do a pee stick the day before to prepare myself for good or bad. Would probably still blub at hospital either way. Anyway have everything crossed for you and will be thinking of you tomorrow honey    

jane i am sure you will feel the wee might kicking away soon 


ozzie i am sure the 3 months will fly by honey, i am sure the zol stuff will help . how was the lovely govan stand yesterday? i was hoping for a draw 

jambo glad you got a cancellation honey, when were you supposed to be getting treatment? hope you had a good time at tyncastle yesterday and drunk the bar dry 

moira i am sure time will fly by, this waiting is the worst isnt it.

hi yoda hope you are well

clarabel congrats on the 3 frosties honey, good luck for the scan must be very excited. 

hi camsmum/ moonchild hows it going? hi to anyone i missed.

Took my 4 year old cousin to see greyfriers bobby yesterday at ocean terminal, he sat for a wee while but then kept talking. At one point he said is there anything else on- i was like yeh just wait a minute till i flick channels and see  never mind was nice to spend some time with him anyway, sorry if any of you were in the same picture house 

got some friends comming over at 1 for some cava, not sure what we are supposed to be celebrating but i can have a wee tipple seeing not allowed to try this month anyway. 

Have a great weekend, mrs w hope you hold up ok today honey, 1 more sleep just go back to bed now and it will soon be morning 

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

oops sorry Clarabel it must be an empty bladder then       mine was semi full!!  I managed fine everyone's body is different though I guess.

Anyway good luck   

Take Care All 

Yodaxx

Twiggy enjoy the Cava -  have one for me - I am dying on a dry white although I would pay for it !!  Still not feeling the best   hey hoe the joys!! it'll soon be you!!


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi All

Ozzie - you're a brave lady going to Ibrox. I hate that place although Celtic Park is even worse. I was Zolazex before my third treatment which was a disaster and I mentioned to Ciara that I thought it had had a negative effect on my cycle. She said that people actually tend to have a better response after being on Zoladex so here's hoping for you. I hope you have someone good giving you the injections. My doctor is great at giving them but others in the practice are rubbish and it's sore. I hope it gives you some respite from your symptoms.

Twiggy - I MAY ahve enjoyed a tipple or two...I'm not even going to start to tell you how much we drank as you'll be refering me for help. The food was really nice too and we all just had a brilliant day!

Moira - May really isn't very far away at all is it. It's good to have that time to prepare yourself and get yourself physically and emotionally prepared.

Mrs W Will be thinking of you. Good luck and 

I really can't believe that folk's pregnancies are progressing along so far. It just shows you that time really does go fast. Hope you are all keeping well and taking good care of yourselves.

Take care
Jambo


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,
Just back from hols and def not pg - so much for triplets! AF hasn't come yet (always hangs off a bit with Clomid), but my temp started to go down midweek and I did a test on Friday which was BFN. Feeling totally gutted. Am in limbo now - no idea when my next IVF is (haven't heard anything about private OR NHS - and our last private cycle was July/Aug 05). They want me to do a scanned cycle with no meds (at least, only the metformin) to check what's going on - feels like we're going backwards here. Have to call when af starts and I'm going to really hassle them for info about the list - it's been two months since I wrote to ask!
Mrs W - loads and loads of luck for tomorrow! Jambo - good news about the cancellation. It's always good to have something to look ahead to. Off to unpack and have tea now. Will be checking in again tomorrow after work to look for good news!
Cheers,
Silver x


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

hi all,

Silver-  sorry to hear af tuned up, I hope you get your next ivf date soon.

Jambo- good to hear you are out having a good time! 

yoda- sorry to hear you are still not feeling great,  I hope it passes soon and you  can start to enjoy  your pregnancy a bit more

twiggy-  we definately need  more jokes!  your little cousin sounds very sweet! i hope you enjoyed your cava today 

mrs w- oh sweetie I really feel for you righ tnow. I hope you get the bfp you desparately want. I cried all the way to the  hospital and argued with dh over stupid things, it's all stress!

jane - hi sweetie, glad you are starting to feel better ! Don't worry about not feeling a kick yet, you have plenty of time for that. if you are still very worried, did you know that you can rent doppler machines to detect the babies heart rate? I think its 20 pounds a month from the nct.  A friend of mine bought one and I can't wait to try it out!

  clarabel - great news on the three frosties! Hope you are keeping well and don't have the dreaded sickness! 

Ozzie- I hope the new drug works out for you and gets you all set up for your next ivf.. Lets hope you are right about having no more af's for a year (possibly longer if you breastfeed too!) good luck honey!

little wolf- good to hear you are settling back into the job. When is your next treatment? I have forgotten, sorry!

Hi to everyone else, moira moonchild, 

well, i have just had alovely week off work looking after ds. I enroled hom for ski lessons a and he did brilliantly! So I have booked him in for more at easter. I would have liked to try too, it loked like so much fun, i will definately do it next year, after the baby is born  

I felt my first flutters last night and have felt them all day today.It's very exciting but I think the only reason I can tell what it is is because I've been pregnant before, otherwise I would definately have put it down to wind. It feels kind of like a wave inside your stomach.  it's great!  My stomach is now officially huge though and there is  no denying I  am pregnant so io'm glad I told people at work before my weeks holiday or they would have a shock tomorrow when i waddle in to work!!

Hope you all have a lovely evening!

camsmum


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello, Ladies,

just quickly popping in to say:

MRS W - keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow!!! 

Camsmum - I have to phone in with March AF - assume treatment will be April AF then (if they calculate like last time).

Hugs to you all... hope you're doing fine!! 

Kat


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girlies,

well i am off work the next 2 weeks am sitting in bed with my cup of tes watching tv with my laptop, bliss  am going to get up soon and visit grandparents then do ironing (i have a pile the size of ben nevis!) and do cleaning etc, never mind must be done. Also my wee bunny hasnt been very well again so need to give him a shower again today 

Mrs w will be thinking of you today honey, really hope you get bfp   

little wolf not long now honey, hope work is not treating you to bad.

camsmum, oh feeling flutters must be really nice, you deserve it honey, how many weeks pregnant are you now?. Ski lessons sound fun. My wee cousin is a sweetie but can be a wee monster sometimes  i did enjoy the cava thanks (a whole bottle of it!), not had a proper drink for ages but will be stopping again soon. 

hi silver did you have a nice holiday? sorry you got a bfn honey, hope you are ok.

jambo glad you had a nice day at tyncastle honey, a blowout does you good sometimes, and glad we won 

yoda hope you are right, sorry you are not feeling better honey hope it improves soon, i had a couple of glasses of cava for you, and a couple for camsum and a couple for jane... 

ozzie/ jane/ moira/ moonchild and anyone i have missed hope you are well.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Silver

So sorry   sweetheart - Hope your dreams come true real soon  

Take Time out for youself and DH 

Camsmum - nice to hear from you again   baby flutters!!! cool!

Must dash

YodaXX

Twiggy - have a nice holiday


----------



## Mrs W (Jan 23, 2006)

BFN


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Oh cr*p! Mrs W, I'm so sad to see your news - I know how horrible it is to get that BFN after all you've been through, I remember it all too well. There's nothing anyone can say to make it better, but I'm sending you a huge . Be really kind to yourself and take good care.
Love,
Silver x


----------



## camsmum (Jan 9, 2004)

oh so sorry mrs W. Sending you big hugs. i hope you find the courage to get through this awful dissapointment and can start to look forward to your next treatment soon.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

So sorry to hear that, Mrs W - sending you biiiiiig     

Kat


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Mrs W,
So sorry to hear your news. I am thinking of you.
Love Moira x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi,

mrs w so so sorry honey, sending you a big   we are here to talk if you need us, hope you are ok, cant imagine how bad it is. 

hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

clarabel, you never know honey may be 2 in there  i always wanted 3 kids but dh says we will be lucky to have 1, i am thinkin aim for 1 just now and any more is a bonus  hope your scan goes well and good luck with exams.

little wolf/ camsmum/ silver/ yoda/ jane/ moonchild/ moira/ ozzie/ jambo hope you are all well.

twiggy xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Mrs W

I am so sorry about your result        I truly hope your dreams come true.  

Take Care

Luv Joe XX


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Clarabel

I see your last quote has dissappeared!! since my writing this post - probably not a bad idea!    (in my opinion that is)

I hope you see the result you are after - I am delighted and feel very blessed to have one beautiful heartbeat and yes I think we can become selfish looking out for 2 - especially as there have been some lovely ladies with no success so far!!

    

Take Care and Good Luck YodaXX    

Initially I was upset that there was not 2 but you can't really dictate to mother nature.  

I too would love to have more children but will wait patiently till the time is right  .  I dont mean to upset anyone but feel really strongly about this- I feel your post was a tad insensitive (again this is only in my opinion)  .      given the recent results of some of our FF   

Sorry    think I should come away from this site at the minute  

Good Luck Again   I do hope you see your twins


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Mrs W
Just wanted to send you my love. I don't know how you feel but know how I felt just a couple of weeks ago when we had a negative result. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Yoda
Am reading between the lines but thanks for your sensitivity and support. You're not being insensitive and sometimes I think it's okay to say things on the board that you feel strongly about. Thanks

Jambo


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Clarabel

Isn't this a discussion board?  chill petal    You can take off your quotes whenever you like there is no law against it   I was merely stating my opinion as I have previously said - no-one has to agree with it.  

Now I look like the bad one since you've now taken your quote off - cheers ! I think I'll live.  

I am truly sorry about your accident.  I've chosen not to detail all my problems on the board - again personal choice but there is no harm in doing so afterall that is what FF is here for - supporting each other?!?  


Take care and Good Luck Yoda xx   

Hey hoe - any jokes twiggy - I could do with a laugh


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Clarabel

Give it up hun     We both know you've deleted it since my post earlier this morning.  Its ok there is no law against it    

Yoda XX     I hope you see the 2 heartbeats 

Ok,***in my opinion only**** you made a comment about 2 heartbeats and under the circumstances with some of our other ff who have recently had negative results I thought it was maybe a tad  insensitive.  But hey this is only my opinion - its a discussion board we can say what we like - right?  Just that you could maybe have made the comment about you seeing 2 heartbeats few days later.  I wanted to see 2 aswell I am delighted with 1 and yes I did grieve for my second but not on the same message that I was sending a sorry for your BFN too!! But I see its gone now anyway.  
  Don't leave us    I'll even send you some bubbles


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

Nope! If nobody is going to tell me what's going on then I will just leave. 

Permanently.

I had, until now, deleted nothing at all, but now I am just going to delete everything. 

I haven't even been in the house since your earlier post, so if someone has deleted something then it wasn't me!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,49351.0.html

pam xx


----------

